# Web of Lies - A Deathwatch Action Thread



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*WEB OF LIES*
_A Deathwatch Roleplay_










_“What the thick-headed fools with their broken corpse of an Emperor fail to understand is that not only can they never defeat us, but they cannot hide or flee or shield themselves from the triumph of Chaos. They are finite and we are unbound, undivided. They must not err, or they fall to heresy. All who fall join our cause. Every Imperial fool who dares to open his eyes is a willing recruit. They strive merely to hold back our fury and might, and it consumes them. Thus you can see Chaos is inevitable. We lurk not only beyond their grasp and at their gates; we lurk within the darkness of their souls, on the tip of their tongues, in their tortured dreams. We are them, but freed from the shackles of ignorance. We are them, grown strong… evolved. We are them, but so much more!”_​~Diuman Cilious, Alpha Legion Sorcerer​
_“They shall be my finest warriors, these men who give of themselves to me. Like clay I shall mould them, and in the furnace of war forge them. They will be of iron will and steely muscle. In great armour shall I clad them and with the mightiest guns will they be armed. They will be untouched by plague or disease, no sickness will blight them. They will have tactics, strategies and machines so that no foe can best them in battle. They are my bulwark against the Terror. They are the Defenders of Humanity. They are my Space Marines and they shall know no fear.”_​~The Emperor of Mankind on the Creation of the Space Marines​
_“Suffer Not The Alien to Live.”_​~Battlecry used by members of the Deathwatch Organization​
THE BATTLE-BARGE tore from the confines of the empyrean, breaking into realspace undamaged during its travels through the void, bringing its cargo of wounded Deathwatch Marines and their Inquisitor commander, back from the most recent encounter with xenos on the Hive World of Cayius III, where they had fought back-to-back with the Imperial Guard, the 109th Voystran Firstborn against a tendril of Hive Fleet Leviathan itself. The Deathwatch had arrived just in the nick of time, and without them, that particular Tendril would have defeated the Imperial forces and devoured every single life form on Cayius III, before ploughing deeper into the realm of the Imperium, and harvesting more worlds to quench their infinite thirst.

Normally, they would not break from warp-space on the full route to Terra, but Inquisitor Raveos Aurio, had other plans for the Battle-Barge named Splintered Star, and its adeptus astartes occupants. They would not answer petty distress calls, sent from nearby PDF forces who were struggling to hold their own against small hive gangs. No, they were the Deathwatch – and nothing would break them from their journey. 

Well... There was a first time for everything, Aurio mused. A distress call had been received by the Astropaths on board the Splintered Star, and the way it had been coded informed the Inquisitor that the data had been of a Pre-Heresy origin. Even though it was not really Aurio’s field, with the Deathwatch being trained to meet xenos threats, one could argue that he was going against the wishes of his superiors. But, if something of a far greater value was found, perhaps even a missing Primarch....

Aurio paused. He was getting ahead of himself. Besides, a Primarch only disappeared during or after the Horus Heresy, according to the legends. He doubted it would be anything like that, but really – he did not know of what would await him here, as he ordered the ship’s Navigators to set course for the world of the signal’s origin.

He would have to inform the Deathwatch of a new mission that he had for them, and would have to do it soon. He knew that adeptus astartes didn’t like to be informed of their mission a day before the arrival. Bringing up a screen on the ship’s files, he soon found the name of the planet. Tyros Gamma, and scrolled down, taking in all the details that were there to be taken in.

After a moment’s pause, he spoke into the vox, on a private channel, contacting all of the Deathwatch Marines on board the Splintered Star. “This is Inquisitor Aurio. We have intercepted a distress call from the nearby world of Tyros Gamma, a planet with unknown allegiance. We do not know anything about Tyros Gamma, other than the fact that it was brought into compliance by the Salamanders Legion during the Great Crusade. But we don’t know anything else, especially why Tyros Gamma has an unknown allegiance listed in the records.” 

He paused, before continuing, not giving any marine the chance to reply. “I understand that the distress call is dating from a time before the Heresy. Why it has only reached us now I do not know, but we will do our best to investigate. Who knows what we may find on Tyros Gamma. I only ask that you do as the Emperor commands, and prepare for any manner of encounter that you can think of. I am sending fast vessels ahead to Tyros Gamma to investigate the planet before we arrive. I estimate it will be at least a full Terran week before we arrive on the world, and I will contact you again when our scouts return.”

There was a final pause, and then, Aurio said three words before cutting the link altogether. “The Emperor Protects.”

*Lutran Valda:* You are in your quarters, practicing your psychic powers when you hear the news. What are you reactions to the mysterious distress call and how do you think it will affect the future of the Deathwatch on board the Splintered Star? There are several things that could be considered as ‘wrong’ about this mission, why do you think that Inquisitor Aurio has decided to go ahead with it anyway? 

*Makua*: _When you hear the news, you are overseeing a repair of a damaged Rhino APC, which was harmed during a fight against the Tyranids. What is your reaction to this news, and what are your opinions on the Distress Call? Also, what do you think of your cousins from fellow Chapters? They all look down on your chapter due to the fact that the Lanterns have refused to submit space marines to the Deathwatch whereas other chapters view it as an honour. What are your opinions on those, and why do you think your Chapter Master chose you for your selection? Do you feel that this was an honour, or not?_ 

*Severus:* _You are in the training halls, practising against another Deathwatch Marine of the Blood Angels Chapter (A NPC). He is using a chainsword like you, and there are no ranged weapons involved in the fight, to the first blood. When you hear the message, you both agree to stop the fight for a moment, allowing you to think of what this distress call actually is. What are your opinions on it?_ (A/N: Don’t defeat the Blood Angel so easily, ideally – drag the fight out so you are still fighting when you hear the message) 

Titus: _You are currently in the training halls, although it is a different part to Severus, and you are engaged in a codex-approved training routine. What do you think of the message when you hear it? Do you go to discuss it with your other Deathwatch members or do you keep your thoughts to yourself, and debate the matter silently in your head? _

*Delos:* _You are observing the fight between Severus and another member of the Deathwatch Squad, urging the member of your chapter to fight with righteous fury and faith in the Emperor to overcome the Ultramarine when you hear the news. Watching Severus and the Blood Angel (A NPC), break apart from the fight to discuss the distress call. When you learn that the distress call is a pre-heresy origin, what are your reactions? Do you think that it could be tainted, or not? Also, what are your opinions of your brothers in the Ultramarines, Lanterns, Crimson Fists and Space Wolves Chapters? Has the fighting against the Tyranids done anything to change your point of view once you have seen these chapters in action?_

*Jorik:* _You are currently using your Heavy Bolter to target practice dummies with makeshift chainswords. Whilst you cannot use real people for targets as would be the way of the Space Wolf, you are forced to make do. When you get the message, what are your opinions on it? What do you think of the other members of your Deathwatch group, in particular, the two Ultramarines?_

*A/N:* Yeah, I know – the traditional, “what do you think of everybody else” to kick of the Roleplay. Next time, hopefully things will progress.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Makua was hanging upside down to fit inside a small hole in the damaged transport. Molten bioplasma had welded the doors and hatches of the APC shut with the crew still inside, they survived but weren't piratically happy with being stuck in such small confines for so long. 

"Easy my brothers, the machine spirit of this Vehicle is restless, please step away from the hatch's ladder, i'm proceeding to cut through" He warned as he took a Las cutter supplied to him by a tech priest of the DeathWatch. The las cutter's concentrated beam of light ripped into the armored plating of the transport like a plasma bolt through butter. But as he started cutting, the machine spirit jerked, causing the APC to lurch forwards, it's lights turning on and off. Giving the transport a good thwack with a multitool wrench to calm it down somewhat. 

It didn't take him long to get through. As the metal fell down to the depths of the APC's innards, he looked down at the marines inside for the first time. A few of them were in bad shape, the others handled themselves alright. Setting down the Las cutter he reached down into the hole to heft up one of the injured marines. "Remove your helm brother, get some fresh air into your lungs, should make you feel a bit better" He noted before reaching down to help pull out the other marines. Once they were out however Makua dropped down inside the damaged transport, placing a metallic hand on the machine's main engine, petting it like one would a injured animal.

"I'll go about patching you right up friend, don't you worry bout your injuries, you'll be good as the day you came out of the forge on your home world in no time..." The machine spirit seemed to be cross with makua however as it started spraying hot oil at him as several gaskets blew. The markings on his helmet however seemed to burn like a angry sun when something made to cover them, a harsh light ripping through the oil that covered his helmet's face almost like the las cutter's beam of light ripping through tissue paper. "Oh quit your complaining ya big babby. I already knew I needed to change your sacred oil, ya don't have to spit it in my face... Do you have any idea how long this is going to take to clean up? what are you? four days old? come now, you've known centuries of service and you're still acting up with fake oil leaks." His lanterns illuminating the dark interior of the transport as he began to go to work. A Techpriest lowering in a wooden bucket of sacred oil down to him on a rope so he could refill the engine's sacred oil.

It had been like this for Makua for several days, working with the damaged APC, repairing it to the best of his ability... But several days after getting the marines out and changing the oil of the APC, Makua was working on switching out the damaged door, it was off it's hendges and a new one was being brought in. As the new door hung just inches from being set in place on the damaged APC, his microbead flickered on with the inquisitor's voice. 

“This is Inquisitor Aurio. We have intercepted a distress call from the nearby world of Tyros Gamma, a planet with unknown allegiance. We do not know anything about Tyros Gamma, other than the fact that it was brought into compliance by the Salamanders Legion during the Great Crusade. But we don’t know anything else, especially why Tyros Gamma has an unknown allegiance listed in the records.” came the inquisitor's voice, his words causing the techmarine to pause. makua didn't know what to think at first, but then the inquisitor continued. 

“I understand that the distress call is dating from a time before the Heresy. Why it has only reached us now I do not know, but we will do our best to investigate. Who knows what we may find on Tyros Gamma. I only ask that you do as the Emperor commands, and prepare for any manner of encounter that you can think of. I am sending fast vessels ahead to Tyros Gamma to investigate the planet before we arrive. I estimate it will be at least a full Terran week before we arrive on the world, and I will contact you again when our scouts return.” Makua began to shake his head at this, now he understood. A preheresy transmission could only mean one thing... Dark age technology or worse. Though something triggered his interest, it had been this long and just now transmissions were going off? Someone had recently repaired the beacon and it's facility... He needed to have a talk with the inquisitor about this...

Moments after the inquisitor gave them the emperor's blessing of “The Emperor Protects.” Makua stepped out from inside the APC and moved over to the vehicle bay's wall mounted vox caster. Turning a few dials and adjusting a few switches, he'd make a vox call to the inquisitor. "Inquisitor Raveos Aurio, I humbly require your intimidate presence in the vehicle bay, you need to see this." He'd com over to the inquisitor. His eyes drifting back to the bioplasma marks on the corners of the APC and then the door that had been removed. The adaptation of the bioplasma required particular attention."also, if you would, please bring a apothecary..."

Setting the vox's microphone back on the wall, he'd head back towards the APC to set the new door in place before going about removing the last few peaces of damaged armored plating. He'd humm a tribal tune from his homeworld as he went about the rest of his work while he awaited his inquisitor. The servo arms fastening the lanterns to his back as the recovered his Guitar and started strumming at the cords. His servo arms playing a song to not only ease the machine spirit's pain, but to also be apart of the repair ritual his brothers from his chapter used when tending to machine. Other chapters had the rites of repair, the lanterns had turned it into the song of repair. Same thing really, save the words were turned into notes. As he worked however images flashed in his mind's eye, giving him only a brief glimpse of the battles of the past. It wasn't far enough back to be a emperor's battle, but it was back far enough that it went to his chapter's closest cousins, the dark angels... 

Makua would continue to wait, but eventually, his pace of work outstretched his resources... Leaving him no more replacement plates to work with for the time being. The damaged peaces of armor had all been set out on the ground, displaying the unusual findings Makua had made... and unusual for a lantern marine when dealing with Tyranids wasn't something that happened very often. but as he strummed on his guitar his mind began to flash again, images appearing before him, this time memories that were his own. Of his fellow brothers in deathwatch, the other marines... and their chapters. 

Makua was the 20th marine from the lanterns to head the call of deathwatch. This wouldn't be so bad if there was a founding that had happened say a hundred years or so ago, but the founding of the lanterns was long past... And he could remember the initial animosity when they were first graced with each others presence for the first time during the first rituals of deathwatch...The look he could feel from the Ultramarines loomed in his head. The painting of his armor did not go over well, it didn't go over well in the least. He could still remember the first challenge he got not a day after he had painted his armor for the last time... An Ultramarine had challenged Makua to a duel before the other Ultramarines had a chance, and without their knowledge. He wasn't sure how the other marines felt about him after he had pummeled his challenger until he didn't move anymore... The marine who had picked the fight was still alive, but the lantern marine had been unrelenting in his assault, knocking his opponent out cold before he ever drew first blood. He held no ill will towards the Ultramarines. If anything he liked being around them. It was like a breath of fresh air for Makua, his mind racing back to the shrine world and the first encounter with the two witches... Perhaps that is why he had a odd kinship with the Ultramarines... Though he doubted beating one of their brothers like that did anything for his reputation with those currently assigned to the Inquisitor. As he thaught about the Ultramarines, the tune of his guitar reflected that of their homeworld, of Ultramar and it's famed chants. 

His mind drifted again as he waited still, the crimson fist he doubted liked him very much. How do you respect someone like makua? Who belonged to a chapter unable to aid their fellow brothers very much due to being beseaiged by a hive fleet. He didn't know what to think of him, he had no problem with psyckers... But it was the lybrian who had caught him during his chapter's riturals... Catching the lantern marine chugging down a toombstone of beverages as he strummed violently with his guitar in a ballad of brutal battle, the likes only fitting for the hunting of tyranids under the constant threat of your own artellery fire. He wasn't sure how the man took it when the guitar suddenly dropped form his hands and he just stood there frozen for a few moments while chanting along with the ballid of genocide... He felt he hadn't made a good impression there, but he did feel like the black sheep of the bunch... His thoughts of the Crimson Fist reflecting back to the chapter of his thoughts, twisting his current strumming to reflect the battle of Steel Cross. 

As more images flashed in his mind the blood angels he shared the battle barge with flooded into his thoughts like a great wave. He always felt as if no matter what he was doing, he stepped on the toes of their chaplain. He felt the man disposed him for his name, the notion that he came from a world that did not name their people like normal imperials bothered him. He had tried to tell the story of one of his chapter's great hero's to the chaplain in the way their chapter normally did, in a great ballad and song, but the sense of disgust Makua felt prompted him to stop prematurely... It also caused Makua to seek refuge away from the chaplain without further word. Whether or not the feeling of disgust was genuine from the chaplain, or if the man hated him, or if there was any ill will was unknown to Makua, he just knew he felt like a outcast... His strumming twisted to reflect the valiant deeds the blood angels were known for at Armageddon.

The Space Wolves aboard the ship he felt odd when he was around them. A unknown urge came over him when he was around them, images flashed uncontrollably, prompting images of battle. Images of Dark Angels and Space Wolves locked in ritualistic combat swarmed through his mind like a angry bee hive. The urge to lock in the same ritual combat pounding in his mind each time he saw them. It wasn't out of hate, but out of the geneseed's memory of the dark angels relationship with them. He wanted to enter this combat with them, he wanted it very much, but because he did not know why he kept himself from doing so... He did not have the heart to ask a dark angel the reason for this... Nore did he know he should. The images flashing through his mind prompted him to play a tune relating to the first battle between the two Primarches of the Space Wolves and Dark Angels. 

Lastly there was himself... Which caused his strumming to stop all together. Leaning against the wall and sliding down it he'd gaze to the floor for a moment. Hand pressing firmly into the face of his helmet as he gripped for a few moments, trying to relieve pain of some sort... 

The Witches had returned to face him yet again during the hunt for Tyranids with the rest of the deathwatch brothers... How did they take it? Them calling Makua by his name so casually... Despite striking them down yet again, Makua could not shake the feeling that this wasn't the end, the feeling he would see them soon, very soon pounded in his mind like a ominous premonition. Why did they have to show up yet again? Why did they have to appear in the air right after the squad had been ambushed by Lictors? why did they taunt him? Why did they haunt him so? Makua's only solace came at the knowledge that none of his brothers died this time to those damned witches... But dread filled both his hearts at the feelings the other marines might share for him knowing he apparently had a history with these two witches.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Overhand swing, block, riposte, undercut, thrust, feint, riposte. Severus’ sword swept out in personal attack pattern 43- defensive variant, which so far was serving him well. He blocked another swing from his opponent, their chainblades snarling as they locked together. In the face of this Blood Angel’s aggression, a calm defence was Severus’ ally. Where the Son of Sanguinius used aggression and berserker fury, fighting on instinct as much as training, Severus fought as an Ultramarine should, with precision, calm deliberance and with a mind to the Codex Astartes, the greatest martial tome ever penned.

The astartes danced across the plassteel floor, the image of grace spoiled by the clang and thud of armoured shod feet on the metal floor. Two black armoured titans of battle, distinguishable by a splash of colour cross their pauldrons. The cavernous space of the training hall stretched around their duelling cage. Tiered seating lined the walls and banks of machinery and servitors stood idle. 

Again and again the Blood Angel beat against his guard, his face twisted in a controlled fury. A deflection here, turning the blade with his pauldron there, it was a matter of applying the correct defensive manoeuvre to each of the Blood Angel’s attacks. And there was his opening. 

The Blood Angel has slightly overextended, a mistake imperceptible to ordinary mortals but one that was very much noticed by Severu’s post human body and training. Spinning inside his opponent’s guard Severus’ left elbow came down on the Angels’ chainsword, even as his own chainsword came up at the Angel’s exposed face. 

Reacting instantly the Blood Angel relinquished his hold on his weapon, stepping back instead lightning fast, just evading the screaming blade arcing towards his temple. By Hera this Blood Angel is fast thought Severus, his lips twisting in a smile of martial appreciation even as his frown at not finishing this duel deepened. 

Still despite his speed the Blood Angel had only his combat knife left, and against an Astartes opponent with a chainsword that was as good as unarmed. The blood Angel dropped into a defensive stance, holding his knife underhanded with left arm held in front of his body. It was Severus’ turn to move into the offensive, beginning offensive pattern 24, his blade dancing between them. Blow after blow rang out, battering the Blood Angel, who was unable to match Severus’ reach. 

Suddenly a static growl pierced the air before the cultuted tones of Inqusitor Aurio came forth. 

“This is Inquisitor Aurio. We have intercepted a distress call from the nearby world of Tyros Gamma, a planet with unknown allegiance. We do not know anything about Tyros Gamma, other than the fact that it was brought into compliance by the Salamanders Legion during the Great Crusade. But we don’t know anything else, especially why Tyros Gamma has an unknown allegiance listed in the records.” 

The voice continued over their private vox networks. “I understand that the distress call is dating from a time before the Heresy. Why it has only reached us now I do not know, but we will do our best to investigate. Who knows what we may find on Tyros Gamma. I only ask that you do as the Emperor commands, and prepare for any manner of encounter that you can think of. I am sending fast vessels ahead to Tyros Gamma to investigate the planet before we arrive. I estimate it will be at least a full Terran week before we arrive on the world, and I will contact you again when our scouts return.”

There was a final pause, and then, Aurio said three words before cutting the link altogether. “The Emperor Protects.”

The Ultramarine and Blood Angel locked at one another for a moment, poised to break into combat before simultaneously stepping back and standing apart, lowering their weapons. Both Astartes immediately relaxed, postures shifting, hear rates decreasing. Severus bent to pick up his opponent’s chainsword and tossed it over to him, moving forward to clasp the Blood Angel in a warriors handshake. 

“A worthy effort Brother”, began Severus, smiling through the sweat coating his face. “But yet again it was I, who followed the codex who gained the advantage”. The Blood Angel rolled his eyes at this as he secured his chainsword.

“So you always say Brother, you and that book. I am starting to think you sleep with it” jested the Baalite. 

“But I do” answered Severus earnestly, no trace of irony in his tone. “Every Ultramarine memorises sections of the codex, the wisdom of the Codex is always with me.” His voice then dropped as though admitting a secret, excitement entering his tone “Though I do profess to having a copy of the Codex in my chambers, one of the originals in fact, my most prised possession. It is my intention to memorise a new chapter every cycle. I know it is luxurious of me to keep such items of personnel but I could not help myself.” He continued, absolutely sincere and straight faced. 

“Enough of that, What do you make of the Inquisitor’s message” interjected the Blood Angel, keen to head off another exhaustive conversation of the merits of the Codex Astartes. It was passion of Severus, the Codex and while he did not think on it every moment of every day he could be easily drawn into exhaustive discussions of it.

“I confess I do not know what to think.” Began Severus. “A message from before the Heresy! We could find anything, or nothing. Perhaps the good chaplain could divulge his thoughts?” he said, motioning to Delos the Blood Angels chaplain.

Walking up to the pair while removing his helmet, Delos spoke to the Blood Angel first. "Your passion and fury is commendable, brother, yet you must always remember that in battle when your calm is lost, mistakes will always follow" he said.

Turning to the Ultramarine he spoke "Your form was excellent Severus, yet in repetition lies predictability, against an opponent more experienced in the ways of the codex, your defense would have been picked apart." he said to the Ultramarine, smiling as he did so. " As far as the transmission from the good Inquisitor, from the sounds of things maybe we will get a chance to bring death and damnation to some heretics, or better yet our corrupted brethren." He said to the pair, his hand unconsciously dropping to the handle of his Crozius Arcanum. Turning away from the Marines, Delos began walking to the Chapel, intent on meditating on what this new development the Inquisitor spoke of might be.

As Delos walked away Severus nodded to his Blood Angel opponent before also leaving the training hall. He decided to head towards the bridge, in the hopes that the Inquisitor would be there and able to provide more information. If nothing else the captain would be, as would access to the ship's extensive holo maps. The data archives may have something on the Tyros Gamma system. As he strode through the ship, boots ringing across the deck Serverus' mind went idle, reminiscing on an earlier duel back during his time on the academies at Ultramar. The duel he had ust fought reminded him of it. With a slight smile across his patrician features, Severus strode on through the vast battlebarge.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Chaplain Delos stood with his arms crossed, watching the duel between the Ultramarine Severus, and his fellow Blood Angel. As the battle continued he began to notice the Ultramarine's fighting style relied heavily on the Codex, and smiled slightly under his skull helm. Watching his brother blood angel overextend his attack, a move that stood out like ivory on obsidian in Delos' eyes, he watched as Severus took full advantage, elbowing the chainsword down and almost ending the duel with a swipe at the Angels head. _Excellent form_ thought Delos, as the Blood Angel drew his combat blade. 

As the marines clashed again, Delos heard the inquisitors voice cut across his Vox.
_“This is Inquisitor Aurio. We have intercepted a distress call from the nearby world of Tyros Gamma, a planet with unknown allegiance. We do not know anything about Tyros Gamma, other than the fact that it was brought into compliance by the Salamanders Legion during the Great Crusade. But we don’t know anything else, especially why Tyros Gamma has an unknown allegiance listed in the records.”_

He paused, before continuing, not giving any marine the chance to reply. _“I understand that the distress call is dating from a time before the Heresy. Why it has only reached us now I do not know, but we will do our best to investigate. Who knows what we may find on Tyros Gamma. I only ask that you do as the Emperor commands, and prepare for any manner of encounter that you can think of. I am sending fast vessels ahead to Tyros Gamma to investigate the planet before we arrive. I estimate it will be at least a full Terran week before we arrive on the world, and I will contact you again when our scouts return.”
_
There was a final pause, and then, Aurio said three words before cutting the link altogether. _“The Emperor Protects.”_

_"Indeed He does"_ Thought Delos as he watched the dueling Marines quickly stop fighting. Walking up to the pair while removing his helmet, Delos spoke to the Blood Angel first. _"Your passion and fury is commendable, brother, yet you must always remember that in battle when your calm is lost, mistakes will always follow"_ he said.
Turning to the Ultramarine he spoke "_Your form was excellent Severus, yet in repetition lies predictability, against an opponent more experienced in the ways of the codex, your defense would have been picked apart._" he said to the Ultramarine, smiling as he did so. _" As far as the transmission from the good Inquisitor, from the sounds of things maybe we will get a chance to bring death and damnation to some heretics, or better yet our corrupted brethren."_ He said to the pair, his hand unconsciously dropping to the handle of his Crozius Arcanum. Turning away from the Marines, Delos began walking to the Chapel, intent on meditating on what this new development the Inquisitor spoke of might be.

As he walked through the halls, he felt his thoughts drift to the Lantern Marine Makau. Just recently he had attempted to tell Delos a story of one of the Lantern's famed heroes, using song and strumming a guitar, yet Delos could not seem to quite understand much of what Makau was doing. After the Lantern marine had cut short his story and left, Delos had not seen him since, and wondered if Makau was intentionally avoiding him. As he thought more, he saw that Makau did not interact with the others nearly as much, and began to wonder if the marine felt like an outcast among his fellow warriors _" Perhaps I will have a word with him"_ Thought Delos, as he altered his course to take him to the vehicle bay, intent on speaking with Makau. 

As he entered the vehicle bay, he heard the faint sound of a guitar being strummed. Moving towards the sound, Delos came upon Makua, strumming his guitar to what sounded like an Ultramarine chant. Not wishing to interrupt him, Delos stood and listened as it changed again, bringing to mind the crimson fists. As Makua changed his strumming yet again, Delos stood rooted to the spot as memories of Armageddon flooded his mind. _Pieces of his brothers scattered across the ground, his Crozius Arcanum crackling in his armored fist, the black rage fluttering at the edge of his vision, Dante bellowing at them to hold, the ceaseless screaming of the dying and wounded, imperial guardsman weeping in pain, Blood running in rivers... _ shaking his head, Delos stood transfixed as Makua finished his song. Walking up to the marine, Delos spoke "_A better song than that has yet to reach my ears Makua_ he said "_May i speak with you for a moment..._


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Makua looked up to see the chaplain before him, the techmarine's eyes reading over the posture of the marine, the stance, the way he held himself, various things told Makua the man had surcame to the visions the music often invoked. he couldn't help but smile under his helm. "who am i to denie the voice of the emperor, please say what is on your mind. " though the lantern marine almost regretted it as flashed images of the last encounter raced into his mind. the marine would have pressed himself further into the wall had it not been several feet thick. his hands slowly removing his helmet and setting it to his side. 

"your armor's spirit isn't misbehaving is it?" Makua checked, normally marines would come to a tech priest or a techmarine to service their armor when it needed it, and in truth normally lantern marines would go to a chaplain in kind to have their lanterns anointed and blessed... but Makua hasn't done so in a long time, and the dimming glow of his lanterns showed this, their light flickering as if threatening to go out. 

Makua wanted to ask if the chaplain saw it, the visions of the past, if he had a vision of the emperor or simply a rekindled vision from his previous battles. the questions were on the tip of Makua's tongue, but he dared not ask. instead his servo arms started to strum once more, mostly a unconcous action makua himself wasn't aware of in attempt to calm his nerves. unlike the harsh and violent melodies of before, this one differed greatly. how a instrument could produce such violent tunes that invoked vivid images one moment, and then soft melodies the next was anyone's guess, but Makua was visibly attempting to calm himself, even if he didn't know he was doing so.


----------



## bbqbeefburgerman (Jul 23, 2011)

The chattering of the Jorik's Heavy Bolter filled the room as another practice dummy was shredded into pieces. He had been initially using programmed servitors armed with a variety of close combat weapons but was stopped by the ship's techmarines after demolishing the majority of the servitors. Now he had to contend with sacks filled with scrap metal that trundled forwards on rudimentary tracks. However, unlike real opponents, they provided barely any challenge to take down. To make things more interesting, Jorik had 'enhanced' the challenge by consuming a barrel or two of his own home-made mead. He had also challenged his Deathwatch brothers to duels but had been denied more than once by Severus because he was 'drunk'. The other Ultramarine, Titus, was better company, he didn't rave on about the Codex and altered the Codex patterns to his advantage. 


However, his thoughts were interrupted by a broadcast by Inquisitor Aurio.

_“This is Inquisitor Aurio. We have intercepted a distress call from the nearby world of Tyros Gamma, a planet with unknown allegiance. We do not know anything about Tyros Gamma, other than the fact that it was brought into compliance by the Salamanders Legion during the Great Crusade. But we don’t know anything else, especially why Tyros Gamma has an unknown allegiance listed in the records.”_ 

_“I understand that the distress call is dating from a time before the Heresy. Why it has only reached us now I do not know, but we will do our best to investigate. Who knows what we may find on Tyros Gamma. I only ask that you do as the Emperor commands, and prepare for any manner of encounter that you can think of. I am sending fast vessels ahead to Tyros Gamma to investigate the planet before we arrive. I estimate it will be at least a full Terran week before we arrive on the world, and I will contact you again when our scouts return.”_

There was a final pause, and then, Aurio said three words before cutting the link altogether. _“The Emperor Protects.”_


Hearing a mechanical grinding right behind him, Jorik dropped his Heavy Bolter and brought his custom chainsword around in an arc, cleaving the practice dummy in two. Jorik had bolted some extra armour plating to the tip of his chainsword to increase the force that could be put into the weapon yet left the midsection light enough to deflect or parry. Now that the hall was silent, the practice dummies either shot to pieces or hacked apart, Jorik had time to reflect on the Inquisitors message. "_a full Terran week before we arrive on the world_", he mused, plenty of time to find out what's happening, and with that, he headed towards the bridge of the _Splintered Star_, intent on finding the Inquisitor.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lutran sat cross legged in his meditation alcove, dressed only in a simple white linen robe. The textures and fibers of the cloth felt soothing to his skin as his hands rested to his sides, palms down and fingers splayed on the smooth stone dias. Brushing the folds of his robe aside Lutran felt the smooth textures of the stone that he had carved with his own hands. Liturgies to the Emperor ringed the outer edge in stylized letters, inlaid in gold. This was his place of comfort. Free of the armor that both protected and confined him. simply man and spirit. 

Slowly, Lutran extended his mind out the warp, feeling it power flow into him, its twisting influence held at bay by years of study, training, discipline, and will. The titanium nodes implanted into his skull, the interface for his psychic hood, began to glow with a pale blue light and Cerulean lightning began to play over his splayed fingers. Grasping the immatirium, bending its powers to his will, he brought his hands up level with his chest, one palm up, the other directly over it palm down. In the void between his hands the vibrant blue energy arced and danced. Even though his eyes were closed anyone that would happen upon him, though impossible due to the locked door, would have seen a similarly colored pulse of light behind the closed lids. 

Focusing his concentration down sharper, tighter, he flicked his left hand out to his side, towards a small side table that held several objects, he sent his will out towards them and three perfectly round adamantine spheres zoomed from the table, held in motion over his outstreched hand. The three spheres whirled around each other in tight concentric circles, each chasing yet being repelled by the other. This exercise of both relaxation and focus had been taught to him by none other than Chief Librarian Mendoza. The spheres had also been a gift from the Chief Librarian, each have been inscribed by master artisans with litanies of devotion and purity. 

Bringing his right hand up, now holding the spheres in their orbits in between his two hands Lutran slowly brought into being three small spheres of dazzling azure fire that began to intertwine with the metal spheres. He forced the spheres, both metal and flame, to spin faster and move in more intricate patterns. This excersise contained 22 levels of difficulty and as Lutran worked through each of them, one slowly building on the other, the spheres became a blur of light and sound in the space in front of him. Level 15, sweat began to bead on his brow now furrowed in concentration, though he knew that the routines were doing their job. All thought now rested with the rotation of the six spinning spheres, worry and doubt lost in the fluid rythm of the routine. 

Level 17 he was lost in the motion of the spheres, mind completely at peace, body completely relaxed. Though something began to tug at the edge of his awareness. Something traversed the warp. Bearing down on the Splintered Star like a comet. A tremor in the fabric of space and time, only just perceptible. A message, a change, something was amiss.

Bringing his excersises to a close, Lutran extinguished the flames with a languid wave of his hand. With the other he returned to the metal spheres to their place in the alcove and finally opened his eyes. As he did the vox on his chamber wall crackled to life and from it came Inquisitor Aurio's voice.

“This is Inquisitor Aurio. We have intercepted a distress call from the nearby world of Tyros Gamma, a planet with unknown allegiance. We do not know anything about Tyros Gamma, other than the fact that it was brought into compliance by the Salamanders Legion during the Great Crusade. But we don’t know anything else, especially why Tyros Gamma has an unknown allegiance listed in the records.” 

This explained the silent pulse in the warp.

“I understand that the distress call is dating from a time before the Heresy," Aurio continued. "Why it has only reached us now I do not know, but we will do our best to investigate. Who knows what we may find on Tyros Gamma. I only ask that you do as the Emperor commands, and prepare for any manner of encounter that you can think of. I am sending fast vessels ahead to Tyros Gamma to investigate the planet before we arrive. I estimate it will be at least a full Terran week before we arrive on the world, and I will contact you again when our scouts return.”

A pre-heresy signal? Now? After so many millenia, these things troubled Lutran. He would think on it later. Now he must confer with Delos. He would here the Chaplain's thoughts on this new developement, surely the possibility that the signal was tainted by Chaos was great, but Lutran did not think so. The signal seemed off, different, but tainted? He could not feel the pulse of darkness during his brief exposure. He sighed aloud, thinking that those impressions could mean nothing as it was the way of Chaos to lure and misdirect. He would definitely need to speak to Delos. 

Aurio finished with three simply words, "The Emperor Protects." Lutran couldn't agree more. 

As Lutran doffed his linen robes, and donned more service able clothing, he thought of his fellow Deathwatch Marines. Upon first metting them he had devled into their minds, searching for the hint of Chaos as he always did when meeting new Astartes, and found them all free of the taint. He was suprised to find though a group with great strength. Their minds were all focused, clear in purpose. Even the Son of Russ which had suprised Lutran. 

He had gotten on well with Severus and Titus from the beginning. Both staunch supporters of the Codex Astartes, Lutran had found them able warriors. Severus was almost fanatical about the Codex, to the point of exclusion of all else, and that worried Lutran slightly. The Crimson Fists had learned following the destruction on Rynn, Lutran frowned at the recollection, that one must adapt. That the teachings of the Codex Astartes were important, but not to the exclusion of tactical flexibility. It sometimes frustrate Lutran that the man refused to see beyond the edges of the page. To reality were things were not so black and white. Though he liked the man, his endless dronnings about the Codex were beginning to get old. Titus on the other hand was much more of Lutran's brand of thinking though it had caused him some bit of grief from other Ultramarines. All the same the two Sons of Guilliman were excellent warriors and personable men.

Delos was.... Well Delos was a Chaplain. Fervent in his devotion to the to the Emperor and Imperial Creed he broked no nonsense and seemed to lack a sense of humor. Lutran had been attached to the Second Company during the Second Battle for Armageddon and had seen first hand the Delos' skill and cunning. Lutran respected him as a warrior and valued his opinions. 

What could be said of Jorik. Well the Son of Russ's heavy bolter had gotten the Team out of a few very tight places and the man fought with the intensity and ferocity befitting his Chapter. Lutran remained cautious of him as he though that perhaps Jorik was a bit unhinged, even for a Wolf. 

It was Makua that really caused Lutran pause. The Techmarine from the Laterns Chapter was all but a mystery to him. Over the course of their engagement with the Tyranids Lutran had grown to respect the man's ability on the field of battle. His mind drifted back to the hives of Cayius III. He, along with the rest of the Deathwatch had been pursuing a group of Ravenors through the underslums when the road beneath himself and the Latern had all but disappeared. Dropping them approximately 50 meters beneath the surface of the city streets just as the foul beasts fell upon the rest of the Killteam. Separated from the rest of the group and unable to get back out they had no choice but to venture further into the lair of the beast. Together, back to back, he and Makua had fought the foul snake like beasts. Until they had slaughtered them all with blade and flame and plasma. Since that time Lutran and Makua held an easy companionship, that unfortunately was always colored by the differnce in their beliefs. Lutran could still not grasp the importance of the music in the man's rituals. He had never seen any of the tech-marines from his own chapter do anything of the kind. Perhaps time would eventually bridge the gap created by doctrine, for now the bond forged in the fires of battle would suffice. 

Thoughts of the message crept back into the fore of his brain as Lutran stepped from his chambers to seek out Delos, then perhaps Makua. It was not normally in the purvue of the Deathwatch to investigate such things and Lutran wondered why the Inquisitor felt the need to interrupt their journey to investigate. Something about the situation sat poorly with him, and a nagging feeling began to fester in the corner of his mind. This would require further investigation. The future of everyone aboard the Splintered Star was about to change of that he was certain. Whether it was for good or ill he could not say. 

With a slight shudder he sent his mind out across the ship he quickly located Delos in the Vehicle Bay and quickening his steps he headed in that direction.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Titus spun and dropped low, putting a single bolt round between the eyes of the servitor. He stood and darted into the next room with bolter aimed at head height. As he spun round a corner a hammer slammed into the side of is bolter and it flew out of his hands to smack off one wall. As the combat servitor swung into the room Titus was already moving. He slammed his fist down onto the haft of the war hammer and the piece of metal snapped. He then snatched the falling hammer with his free hand and swung it, slamming it into the head of the servitor. The machine crumpled as the mechanical parts of its brain told it too shut down due to the ‘lethal’ blow. Titus dropped the hammer and drew his chainsword. He revved the blade and moved closer to the wall, waiting for the tell-tale steps of the servitor to come close. When he guessed that it was right next to the wall he rammed his chain blade through the wall. The whirring teeth ripped through the servitor’s innards and Titus withdrew the weapon, deactivating it before placing it back in his scabbard. He picked up his boltgun and checked it. Satisfied that nothing was broken he slung the weapon and drew his bolt pistol, holding the weapon in one hand and a frag grenade in the other.

Titus stepped into the room and moved to the next one. He threw the grenade threw the door, waited for the muffled explosion that told him it had gone off and dived into the room. He came up from his roll and put a bolt round clean threw the eyes of a stunned servitor before he had even straightened his legs. He spun and fired twice more, putting both bolt rounds into the chest of another servitor. The machine flew backwards and Titus aimed his bolt pistol at another before a great weight slammed into him from behind. A servitor had crashed into him and now tried to bring its whirring chain blades to bear and slice him to pieces. Titus smashed a hand downwards, knocking the blade away and began slamming devastating punches into the servitor’s midsection. The blows rocked it back and Titus took advantage. He slammed his fist into the servitor’s face and then repeated the motion. Eventually his constant pounding enabled him to drive his fist into the servitor’s head. He turned and immediately was slammed backwards by the weight of a huge combat servitor. He kicked it in the chest and it was knocked back. Titus then drew his chainsword and proceeded to cut at the servitor with a flurry of lightning fast blows.

Then he heard a whistling sound from behind him and ducked as a blade hissed over his head. Another came from his right flank and a hammer swung from his left. He knocked aside both and then came face to face with the huge servitor’s chain blade. He swung his chainsword up to block it and knocked the blade away but was relieved when the Inquisitor’s voice sounded. “Stop,” he cried and the servitors froze. He stepped away from them and walked while listening to the transmission.

“This is Inquisitor Aurio. We have intercepted a distress call from the nearby world of Tyros Gamma, a planet with unknown allegiance. We do not know anything about Tyros Gamma, other than the fact that it was brought into compliance by the Salamanders Legion during the Great Crusade. But we don’t know anything else, especially why Tyros Gamma has an unknown allegiance listed in the records.” 

“I understand that the distress call is dating from a time before the Heresy," Aurio continued after a pause. "Why it has only reached us now I do not know, but we will do our best to investigate. Who knows what we may find on Tyros Gamma. I only ask that you do as the Emperor commands, and prepare for any manner of encounter that you can think of. I am sending fast vessels ahead to Tyros Gamma to investigate the planet before we arrive. I estimate it will be at least a full Terran week before we arrive on the world, and I will contact you again when our scouts return.”

Titus froze in his tracks; everything was silent for a few seconds until the Inquisitor finished with “The Emperor Protects.” With that Titus brain went into Overdrive. He was reeling off every possible explanation he could think of that would explain the mysterious distress call. Maybe it would be one of the long lost primarchs requiring aid but then why would the signal be pre heresy. Then Titus’ ideas turned darker. What if it was a trap, the Chaos Gods could warp time and space so what was to say they had not done it again. It would not be the first time the Chaos Gods had played such a cruel trick. Titus realised that he should treat the planet as a battle zone unlike any other. Or maybe more dangerous than most if the traitors could cause a Pre Heresy signal to arrive so late.

Titus slipped on his helmet and checked his HUD. He checked the locations of all his squad members and chose to head for the Space Wolf Long Fang. Despite the differences between their 2 chapters Titus and Jorik had gained a firm bond. It had most probably happened after their first battle together but it had certainly been cemented by something that happened towards the end of the campaign. The 2 of them plus another marine of the Blood Ravens chapter that, try as he might, Titus just couldn’t remember the name of. The three of them had been separated by the collapse of a hive dome and had gone to find a way around. However, the Tyranids would not let their prey escape so easily. Ravenors and Lictors ambushed them at every turn but the 3 marines had kept on going, determined to rejoin their brothers. All had been going well and they could a way past the rubble when things went wrong.

A Trygon had erupted from the ground, followed by a swarm of Hormogaunts. The Blood Angel had died fighting, hacking at the Tyranids even as they tore him apart. Titus and Jorik had fought back to back against the horde until Titus saw an opening. With Jorik covering him the Ultramarine had carved his way towards the Trygon. He activated his jump pack and flew forwards. He sheathed his chainsword and grabbed a krak grenade in each hand. He slammed into the Trygon and smashed the krak grenades into its face before he kicked himself backwards and activated his jump pack once more. When the grenades detonated they destroyed a sizeable chunk of the Trygon’s head. With the death of their synapse creature the gaunts scattered and the 2 marines rejoined their team. On that day a bond was forged between Titus and the son of Russ that would not break until the day where one of them died.

Titus shook his head, clearing the memories from his mind as he continued on his way. Jorik was heading to the bridge and so Titus changed his course to head there too…


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_“We are the Deathwatch, and you are dead_.”
~Tarin Okalar, Deathwatch Captain​

After finishing the relay of the message, Aurio departed from the Bridge. However, the Inquisitor didn’t get far before he was called back, by a Serf whom the Inquisitor didn’t know the name of. He didn’t need to know the name of this particular Serf, but from the way this man was looking at him, Aurio could tell that there was something wrong.

And it was not just because the Serf was nervous about addressing a Lord Inquisitor. “Speak quickly,” Aurio snapped at the Serf. “I have things to do.”

“Yes... my lord,” the Serf nodded. “The Scouts have just made their first report.”

“Excellent,” Aurio allowed a small smile to form on his face. “What is it?”

The Serf handed Aurio a vox-caster, allowing the Inquisitor to receive the message. “This is the report of Scout Thadeo, security code six-two-three-bravo-seven. We’ve made contact with the planet of Tyros Gamma, and you probably won’t like what we’ve found, my lord.”

“Say it anyway,” ordered Aurio.

“Yes, my lord,” Thadeo responded. “There appears to be this large... unidentified craft orbiting the planet. We’ve hailed it, asked for its identification, but I don’t think that it’s Imperial.... I don’t think it’s even human.”

There was a loud noise in the distance, and Aurio cursed, recognising the sound of weaponfire. “Scout, dammit! What’s happening?”

“We’re... God-Emperor!” that was Thadeo’s voice, calm for a moment – but then, for some unknown reason, panicking. “Shit, Shit, Shit!”

“What’s going on out there, Scout?” The Inquisitor questioned, both angry for the Scout losing his nerve, and curious – as he wanted to know what was causing the Scout to panic. 

“_Spa- lk,_” swore Thadeo, the vox crackling up. “I’m sorr-. We fail- -on. Dead-”

“Say that again, Scout?” Aurio frowned, not liking what he was hearing. And although he got the general idea, he just wanted to make sure.

Emperor’s...bal-” the vox link cut out, spluttered and died. Handing it back to the Serf, Aurio turned away from him without addressing him further, and sprinted up the stairs back towards the bridge of _The Splintered Star_. 

However, just as he was about to scan his ID to the security systems, a loud blast echoed throughout the whole of the ship, sending the Inquisitor tumbling onto the floor. Several fires gradually started in the ship, informing Aurio that something had gone very, very wrong indeed.

Moments later, a loud, female voice rang through the Battle-Barge. “We are under attack. This is not a drill. We are under attack, all Astartes report to the main hanger. I repeat, this is not a drill. All Astartes report to the main hanger. This is not a drill.”

Aurio scrambled to his feet, and decided that it would be best if he made his way to the hanger as well, determined to find out what the enemy boarder was. 

*All:* _Abandoning what you are currently involved in, every adeptus astartes rushes to the main hanger, where they find a group of NPC Deathwatch marines fighting off against the creatures that are assailing them. It appears to be Orks, and these greenskins have launched a boarding action against the Emperor’s Finest._

_There are about fifty of them in the Hanger, and this is just the first wave. You must fight against them for the moment, to hold the Hanger along with the NPC Deathwatch astartes._ (A/N: Don’t kill all fifty of them! Feel free to kill at most three each, and remember – they’re not all Boyz, but none of them are higher than Nobz.)


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

_"who am i to deny the voice of the emperor, please say what is on your mind."_ said Makua. Before Delos could speak, Makua asked him if his armor was misbehaving. _" No, Brother, my armor is fine, I came to speak with you about-"_ he said before he was interrupted by a large blast that echoed throughout the Battle Barge. Snapping his head around towards the entrance of the vehicle bay, he heard a female voice come over the Ship Vox

_“We are under attack. This is not a drill. We are under attack, all Astartes report to the main hanger. I repeat, this is not a drill. All Astartes report to the main hanger. This is not a drill.”_

Drawing his Crozius Arcanum and bolt pistol, Delos held up his Crozius for all in the vehicle bay to see._ " To the main hangar brothers! "_ he shouted, running through the entrance to the vehicle bay, and sprinting down the hallways of the battle barge towards the main hangar. 

As Delos entered the main hangar, he could see what appeared to be orks had launched a boarding action against them, and a group of his fellow deathwatch were currently engaged in battle with them. Enraged at the sight of greenskins aboard one of the Emperors holy vessels, Delos charged into battle, shouting litanies of hate as he went. 

Smashing in the head of an ork with his crozius, Delos violently crashed into the front line of greenskins, giving voice to the hatred he felt for the vile xenos. _" Kill them all "_ he roared as he fought on, firing a short burst from his bolt pistol into another orks chest. Before he could turn from firing, a slightly larger greenskin smashed his axe into Delos' pistol, sending it flying across the hangar. Barely avoiding the back swing, Delos threw a thunderous punch into the creatures face, before burying his Crozius in the orks chest, his weapon hissing and sputtering as it made contact with the xeno blood.

_" Fear not my brothers, for we are the Emperors Chosen. None can withstand our fury!"_ he shouted as he ripped his Crozius out of the ork, before charging back into battle.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

just as makua thaught that the chaplan was going to reveal why he had saught him out, the ship lurched. had he not been in his power armor, he may have been hurled through the air. his hand reaching out to catch and cradle one of the ship's crew that was not so lucky. the techmarine snagging the man out of the air just in time. had he'd been a moment later, the human would have been impaled on a forklift's claws. setting the man down he'd bark a order "Get you and all of your comrades into the armored vehicles we've been repairing! open the hatch for no one but the inquisitor or myself! the machine spirits of the transports shall protect you" he barked, not even paying attention to the female voice as it warned of attackers, the scream of the ship's machine spirit told him all that he needed to know. 

before makua could turn to follow the chaplain his comrade was gone, and rushing after him were several other deathwatch marines. darting back towards the transport he had been repairing he'd grab hold of his bolter and slam in a fuel tank in it's secondary ammo intake before dashing towards the maintenance tunnels. a mechanical language erupted from his helmet's external caster, causing the maintenance door to jolt open in a hurry. the techmarine followed by three assault marines rather keen on a shortcut proceeded to bolt through the maintenance tunnels. 

moments later Makua and the three assault marines burst from the hanger's maintenance door and leapt into the fray. his servo arms holding his cutlass and his shield while his own arms grasped firmly onto his bolter. 

"all battle brothers take head. the ork's breach is a danger that must be dealt with. their assault endangers the crew of this ship, we must protect them. without the crew, we can not bring the empero's fury to the enemies of man!" urged makua as he urged his brothers to make a effort to protect the crew of the ship. the assault marines currently with him thaught it best to take the techmarine's word for what it was worth and made to defend a group of humans trying to make a escape from the newfound battle field that was the hanger.

Makua watched as a storm boy launched himself over the lines of his fellow orks and turned himself into a living missile in order to strike at the fleeing humans. quickly turning on a pivot makua brought up his bolter and unloaded seven rounds, each of them smacking into the ork, the last two rounds hitting the exact same spot on the rocket on the ork's back, causing it to detonate mid air. as shrapnel rained down on the humans and makua shouted for them to run, a nob with a fairly large hammer bashed makua with the business end of the lethal weapon, sending the marine tumbling through the air and smacking into the ground only to bounce a foot off the ground and skid a good four feet. makua's gun skidded across the floor to land at the feet of the chaplain as the ork nob charged after the techmarine as he struggled to pull himself to his feet, only to turn around just in time to whiteness the same hammer come slamming down towards his face. 

rolling out of the way at the last moment, makua used his servo arms to remove his helmet as he rushed up to the ork, his lips puckering and his cheeks inflating as he rushed up to the ork nob much closer than the codex ever thought of advising. why did he do this? well to utilize his beltcher's gland of course! the lantern marine spraying acid in the ork's eyes and face in a thick wet and gooey spray that came out of his mouth in a semi tangible stream. as the nob realed to the side and scratched at his eyes the techmarine grabbed hold of the massive hammer, swinging it to the side to clip the ork's skull knocking it to the ground before spinning it about and reducing the ork's skull to nothing but red and green paste. 

another ork was not so keen to leave the techmarine to recover, though this one was felled all the same. a burna boy broke from the ork's portable cover of other ork bodies and corpses and made to bring makua within range of his flamer. sliding his helmet back on makua hid behind his shield as he slammed it down on the ground and crouched, the ork unleashing foul flames that smelt of diesel moments later. inching closer moment by moment as the techmarine hid behind his shield and concealed his body behind it's protective wall, the ork screamed out with a meighty waaagh as it's blood lust got the better of it, causing the ork to charge the space marine, it's burna held high like some kind of ill advised club. to counter this makua made a charge of his own, rushing up to the ork and ducking down at the last second to give a upwards slice of his power cutlass that would slice the ork's burna in half, flammable fuel spraying everywhere. not wanting to spark a premature detonation of the ork's fuel, makua quickly sheathed his sword and brought his guitar to bare just as the ork drew it's back up weapon, a small pistol that was more useful as a club than a projectile weapon. the low calabler rounds bounced off the marine's armor as the guitar smashed down on the ork's skull sending it sprawling to the floor, or it would have if the marine didn't grab the slumped body of the ork and use it as meat shield. incoming ork rounds smacking into the ork and it's fuel tank that would spark a fuel leak. using this to his advantage makua used all of his might to hurl the ork away from him and towards the enemy, only to be blown backwards by the explosion. refusing to give up, makua stood once more, hiding behind his shield with his sword at the ready, a variety of bullets smacking into his shield, the techmarine was pinned by enemy fire, and wounded by the assault of the nob for the moment..


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Severus was making his way through the labyrinth of corridors that stretched through the bowels of the _Splintered Star_ when the claxons began to ring. His hearts immediately began to beat faster as adrenaline production increased, standard Astartes biological reactions to danger. _Hera's Steps_ cursed Severus as he realised he would have no time to go fetch his helm and bolter, left in his arming chamber. No matter, even an unarmed Astartes was still a weapon and still capable of tearing orks limb from limb. And he was not unarmed, a chainsword would be all a Son of Guilliman needed to cleanse vermin like these.

Severus was a veteran of the regular preemptive crusades launched into Chardon, the ork held empire in the Ultima Segmentum. It would take a foe more deadly than greenskins to defeat this son of Ultramar. _Like the Tyrannids?_ came a small voice in the corner of Severus' mind. He fought off the heretical thought, ignoring the thought, instead recalling his mental map of the _Splintered Star's_ corridors. 

Severus began to sprint down the long hallways, ducking through access hatches and pounding along gantries, sending deep vibrations through the metal as his armoured frame punished the decking. Hurtling leftwards down a t-junction Severus barrelled through into the main hanger, the blast doors wide open and askew. He arrived to find fellow members of the Deathwatch at work, dispensing the Emperor’s justice. With bolter and blade the black clad marines fought to stem the tide of barbaric greenskins which streamed into the hanger area. In the thick of it was Delos, bellowing praises and exhortations. 

"Courage and Honour!"

Following the Chaplain’s lead Severus dove into the fray. Charging forward he shoulder barged an ork boy, his ceremite pauldron knocking the smaller ork to the ground before he stamped on its head with a boot. The ork’s skull cracked wetly before caving in completely, splattering against the decking with a red smear. The Ultramarine was already moving into his next attack. Arm extended, chainsword roaring he spun about, decapitating another ork, the chainsword chewing through the beast’s neck in a shower of gore. The ork’s goggled head, face frozen in a rictus of surprise tumbled to the floor as Severus took up a defensive posture in time to parry an attack from an ork nob. The greenskin was larger than Severus and clasped a massive axe in meaty paws. The huge ork hammered against Severus’ guard, sparks flying as their weapons clashed together.

Again and again the Nob swung at Severus, an unrelenting whirlwind of aggression. The strength of the ork and its repeated blows brought Severus to his knees, his chainsword held above his unhelmed face. Snarling down at him the ork’s thick saliva splashed down on Severus face. Blinking it away in disgust the Ultramarine roared back at the ork, activating a muscle at the back of his throat. His bletchers gland responded and Severus spat a gobbet of acid into the ork leader’s eyes, the acid burning and blinding the creature. It howled dumbly in agony, one brutish hand flying to it’s face.

It was all the distraction Severus’ needed. Dropping his guard he allowed the weight of the ork to work against it as its axe slid along his chainsword into the floor, embedding in the plassteel decking. Letting go of his chainsword, Severus burst upwards, reaching for the blinded ork’s jaws. Taking a firm grip he began to twist. Boosting power to his arm servos he snarled in exertion as he ripped the ork’s jaw apart, the lower mandible ripping clean off with a wet tearing sound. The nob, now maddened with pain fell insensible to the ground, struggling weakly. Giving it no chance to recover Severus unsheathed his gladius before firmly implanting it into what passed for the nob’s brain.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lutran was almost bucked from his feet as the impact from the blast rocked the Splintered Star. A nano-second later warning claxons began to sound and a female voice echoed through the ship,“We are under attack. This is not a drill. We are under attack, all Astartes report to the main hanger. I repeat, this is not a drill. All Astartes report to the main hanger. This is not a drill.”

"Damn!," Lutran cursed to himself. His arms and armor were safely locked away back in his chambers over halfway across the breadth of the ship. No matter he though, he would have to improvise and even unequipped a Librarian of the Crimson Fists was still a deadly opponent. His anger began to boil at the audacity of their enemy. To assail a holy vessel of the Emperor, unacceptable. They would be repelled, and decimated. Annhilated to the last. He began to run toward the Main Hangar as fast as he could, blowing by servitors and crewmen faster than normal due to being unimpeded by his armor. 

He arrived at the main hangar and saw that he brethren had already engaged the invading menace. Orks! Lutran's hearts began to pump faster as adrenaline and hatred poured through his veins. His eyes exploded with blue light as faster than thought he reached for the power of the warp. Azure lightning playing around his head, arching from titanium node to node. He took in that power, let it fuel his mind and body, muscles bulging with psychically enhanced speed and power, fists glowing with pulsing light. The world around him seeming to slow down, though he knew that it was infact himself that was moving faster than normal thought. 

Taking in the situation around him he saw Delos and Severus had already arrive and were slaughtering their way through the ork menace. They seemed to be moving in slow motion, strikes and shots that he knew moved with blinding speed clearly visible to him in his Quickened state. Looking to the other side of the hangar bay he saw that Makua was pinned down by crude Ork fire and he saw that the Tech-marine had been wounded, a large piece of his his armor caved in on the side from a blunt impact. Rushing foward, to fast to be seen as more than a blur to the naked eye, he rushed the Ork that was attempting to slide in on Makua rear flank, unnoticed by the tech-marine, so focused was he on the frontal assault. The ork slowly raised his crude pistol and in an instant Lutran was there, graspin the Boyz wrist with his right hand he brough his left hand up into the base of the xeno's elbow, the bone shattering outward in splinters of bone and blood. Twisting to the side, faster than the ork could think, he drove several blows to the orks mid-section, each blow cracking bone, destroying organs, and damaging nerves. Finally he drove the heel of his palm into the things snout, fast a bullet, shattering the bones around its nose, driving the sharp shards of bone into the things miniscule brain. 

Before the first ork hit the deck of the Hangar, Lutran was already moving to its side, slipping around the Boyz companion, a second Ork intent on skewering Makua from behind. All that the Boy registered was a gust of air as Lutran moved, a blur of muscle and blue power, before Lutran grabbed its head in both hands, jerking it sharply to the side, snapping the beast neck with a loud pop. 

Slowing himself to normal speed, Lutran turned to face the 3 Orks that were keeping Makua pinned down from the front, flung his hands forward, screaming, "For the Emperor!!!!" at the top of his lungs. From the space between his hands roared bright blue flames that encompassed the three confused xenos, for his appearnance had startled them, burning them all to ash where they stood. 

He saw more Orks pouring into the Hangar from their assault craft, and as he moved toward Makua to join forces as they had against the Tyranids, Lutran felt a sharp pain in the back of his left leg. Fire burning and his leg buckling slightly. He jumped to the side trying to get away from what ever had attacked him and found that as he was distracted by immolating the xenos before him, an ork nob had managed to flank him and had struck him with a vicious strike with his crude looking axe. Rolling to the side and testing his leg he found that it would take his weight, he put some distance between himself and his opponent. He came face his opponent, a large snarling specimen, one eye missing and replaced by crude bionics, roared in his face, the stentch of his breath offending Lutran to his core. kneeling he picked up crude blade dropped by one of his dead opponents, took it in an underhanded grip, and beckoned the beast to come to him. 

"Come foul beast! Meet your death!"


----------



## bbqbeefburgerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jorik had just turned a corner when the ship lurched violently, sending him crashing into the other wall. A loud, female voice rang through the Battle-Barge. “We are under attack. This is not a drill. We are under attack, all Astartes report to the main hanger. I repeat, this is not a drill. All Astartes report to the main hanger. This is not a drill.” Growling, Jorik picked up his Heavy Bolter and began jogging towards the hangar. He knew the Inquisitor and many other members of the Deathwatch disliked him carrying around his weapon everywhere, but sometimes it comes in handy, like now.

Arriving at the hangar, he saw that most of the Deathwatch were already here: Delos and Severus were at the front, slaughtering Orks left and right; Mauka was pinned by the amount of fire directed at him; an unarmoured Lutran was engaging in single combat with a massive Ork, his fists glowing with psychic power. An Ork suddenly broke away from the furious melee, intent on killing the newly arrived Jorik, bellowing with rage. Jorik howled in return and charged in. Knocking the Ork off balance with his initial charge, Jorik swung his Bolter with such force that it threw the Ork off his feet. As it tried to rise, Jorik stamped down on its chest and let loose a stream of shells from his Heavy Bolter, laughing as the Ork convulsed from the amount of shells detonating in its ruined body.
Leaving the mess of meat that once was an Ork, Jorik turned his attention back to the fight, picking off the Orks that were trying to flank his team.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_"We're the Deathwatch. We kill aliens. That's what we do. But, when other stuff gets here, we kill other stuff."_​~Hardal Three-Fists, Space Wolf in the Deathwatch Chapter​

*Valda:* _Due to your lack of armour, you are now vulnerable to enemy attacks, but at least you have a weapon in order to defend the oncoming forces, even if it is an Ork one. Not bothering to hear what the Chaplain would say about that, you charge forward into the Ork that is approaching you. He is a 'ard Boy, meaning that unlike the standard Boyz, he will be difficult to take down._

Makua: _Pinned by enemy fire, you are left with one option. On your right, there is a large obstacle that would give you some cover from the xenos, where you wait until the Orks reload in order to rush them, seeing as you lack a ranged weapon._

Severus: _Having defeated the Nob, you find yourself immediately assaulted by some more Orks, and when you notice Makua in trouble, you move to offer him support. _

Titus: See last update. (IF You miss the next, you will either be killed off or made a NPC) 

Delos: _In the main hanger, already fighting the Orks, you notice a Warboss towards the back of the hoard. Knowing that, from past experience, if you severe the body, you make a rush towards the Warboss - but before you can get there you find yourself cut off and surrounded by several Ork Boyz._

*Jorik:* _Several other NPC Deathwatch marines have engaged the Orks flanking your team. Realising that the rest of the Orks are blocked from your sight by your battle brothers, you dare not risk shooting them in case of a friendly fire incident. Discovering there is a small raised area above the main hanger which is currently occupied by an Ork with a Shoota, you decide to head over to take down the Ork and use it as a vantage point, as from there - you can take down the enemy that is assailing your brothers below._


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

(Sorry I missed the update)

Titus pounded down the corridor towards the main hangar. Through the vox he could hear battle cries and the roars of wounded orks. He ran into the main hangar and was immediately confronted by one of the greenskins. He shoulder barged the thing out of his way and sprinted towards where the rest of the Deathwatch were positioned. He smashed from the surrounding orks and turned, equipping his stalker boltgun as he did so. He raised the weapon and opened fire. The bolts flew into the crowd of orks and Titus heard cries of pain although one of them was cut short by a second shot. Titus slung his bolter and drew his chainsword as an ork leapt from the crowd.

He stopped its leap with a brutal punch to the jaw and it staggered backwards. Titus took up a combat stance that was approved of by the Codex Astartes as the ork charged again. The ork tried a low blow that he blocked with the chainsword before he counter attacked, slamming his chainsword into the ork’s weapon as it held it up to block and then he kicked beneath the cleaver and his armoured boot thudded into its gut. It stumbled back and Titus leapt forward. It tried to swing at him but it was dazed and slow and he caught the arm easily. Titus then proceeded to ram his chainsword into the ork’s chest. He revved it and green blood splattered over his armour before he drove the whirring toothed blade up to the hilt in the ork’s chest. He dropped the ork and withdrew his blade. As it swayed he stepped forward and booted it with all his strength. His power armoured foot crashed straight through the ork’s head and the greenskin flew backwards.

He heard a roar from behind him and the thud of footsteps. He spun and came face to face with an ork nob. It picked him up before slamming the Ultramarine down into the floor. Titus rolled away before it could stamp on him and came up with a snarl. He rained blow after blow on the nob, never giving it a chance to do other than counter his blows. It raised its club for a blow, heedless of the damage his chainsword would reap upon its unprotected body and Titus saw his opening. With a sudden burst of speed he slammed all his armoured weight into the greenskin’s chest. It staggered and Titus screamed in hate, swinging his chainsword at its skull. Even dazed it managed to block and suddenly the 2 warriors were engaged in a battle of strength.

Titus knew he would lose and so he did not try to win. He let the ork push its weapon down but, quick as a flash he dodged to one side before launching himself forward. The Nob roared its victory as it felt his resistance give but suddenly found its roar cut short by Titus ramming his chainsword through its mouth only for it to emerge, drenched in ork blood, from the back of the nob’s skull. Titus ripped his blade free and the ork fell to its knees, its club falling from numb fingers. Titus sheathed his chainsword and hefted the club. He spun and brought the huge weapon round in a massive swing that pulverised the nob’s skull.

Titus let go of the club before turning to regard the rest of his brothers, unsheathing his chainsword as he did so…


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lutran and the Nob circled each other, each looking for the advantage. Lutran, despite his prior confidence, began to long for his armor and "Wrath" his force halberd. He had been lucky not to have taken a more severe wound from the Nob's massive, double headed axe. 

Taking in more of his opponents appearance, Lutran noted that he was more heavily armored than most of the Orks now streaming into the cargo bay. Crude metal plates, adorned with foul symbols and glyphs, covered the beasts torso, legs, shoulders and arms. It also wore a helmet adorned with large horns, and a metal jaw plate that looked like it had been well used, blood and gore and flesh caught in the bladed teeth. 

Quickly circling around to the beasts rear he saw what he was looking for, a small gap in the armor where the chest plate and leg armor met. But before he could take advantage of the opening the Nob turned, faster than Lutran had anticipated, massive axe whistling through the air with the force of the beasts swing. Lutran just had time to dive in a ducking roll away from the strike, the sound of the axe wooshing by his right ear. 

Lutran attempted several strikes with his borrowed weapon, but the reach of the Battle axe was just to great and he never got close to a deathly strike before being forced to retreat or parry. Back and forth the two went, neither giving nor gaining ground on the other. 

Lutran bled from a dozen small gashes, his hearts pumping, and his enhanced system clotting the wounds before much blood could be lost. He knew that despite the risk of using his abilities, he would need all his power to defeat the beast that stood before him. Its fighting prowess surpised Lutran, but it was hard for the Librarian to feel anything but hate for the xenos filth he now faced. 

With a bellowing entreaty to the Emperor, Lutran opened his mind the warp once more, and the power of the immaterium flowed through him. All around him the world seemed to slow, his hearts beat faster, his lungs heaving in and out as they took more oxygen to fuel his enhanced state. Sliding to the Orks left and flipping his crude weapon in an underhanded grip, he slid by its clumsily slow strike with ease, faster than thought, much faster than the ork could have hoped to counter. With a cry of triumph Lutran brought the weapon up high, then with a grunt of effort slammed the blade backwards into the gap that he had seen earlier. The blade of the weapon slamming home with a sickening crunch, several vetebra shattering from the impact of his enhanced strike. 

The nob bellowed in pain as Lutran dropped the Quickening, and turning he watched the beast crumple to its knees, arms twisted, clawing at the weapon protruding from its back. Lutran gave it no chance, stepping behind it, he took the things head between his hands, his eyes flaring with eldritch power, brought forth and inferno of blue flames in the space between them. The Orks head flashing to ashes in the blink of an eye. 

Lutran stumbled, the use of his power without the containing benefits of his psychic hood had begun to drain on him, he could not keep this pace without risking his mind and soul, not to mention the ship and his brothers. 

He cast about for a more suitable weapon, eyes darting side to side searching. He saw a group of Security troopers dead a few feet away, their bodies hacked apart by the Orkish scum. Fortunately for Lutran their Heavy Bolter was left unmolested. Though the use of such a formidable weapon was not his strong suit, he was still comfortable with its use as all Marines were. Wrenching the weapon free from its mounting he slung the loops of ammunition around his shoulders, and ran toward the opening were Orks still poured onto the _Splintered Star_.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Killing more and more of the orks that had doomed themselves by boarding a holy vessel of the Emperor, Delos felt his fury build in his chest with every vile xeno he killed. _"Their very existence is an affront to the Emperor, brothers, show them the error of their ways!"_ He bellowed, striking down another ork, his crozius held in a two handed grip since the loss of his bolt pistol. 

As Delos fought on, he noticed what looked like the warboss of the orks at the back of the hanger, shouting commands at the ork boarding party. Shouldering his way through a smaller ork, he sprinted for the warboss, knowing that if one cut the head off the serpent, the body died. Before he could reach the warboss, he found himself completely surrounded by a group of Ork Boyz intent on his demise.

Standing within the circle of snarling orks, Delos noticed red spectres dancing along the edge of his vision. The bane of the Blood Angels, the black rage, threatened to overcome him, yet like so many before him, his iron will held it at bay. _" For the Emperor and Sanguinius " _ He roared, his voice rising above the sound of the battle, before charging the group of boyz that threatened to overwhelm him.

Crashing into the first ork, he slammed his crozius across its chest, smashing through its weapon and dealing a fatal blow.Sliding his weapon free, he spun, deflecting a blow aimed at his helm, before kicking the creature in his chest and burying his crozius arcanum into its neck. Tearing it free, he felt a massive impact of what could only be an ork choppa slam into his side, yet his holy armor held, and he turned, removing the orks leg before stomping its head in with his armored boot. 

As he began trading blows with another ork, one of the Boyz slammed into Delos from the side, tackling him to the ground. Using the momentum of the tackle, Delos rolled over on top of the creature, and buried his fist wrist deep into its face. As he stood, covered in the blood of the orks, the rest of the group moved in to attack. Cutoff from his brothers, and knowing he could not defeat this many orks alone, Delos began to sing a rousing hymnal from the dawn of the imperium, a battle song to stir the hearts of all who heard it. Hoping that one of his fellow brothers from the deathwatch would come to his aid, he fought on, intent on killing as many of these foul creatures as he could before he was overwhelmed.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Makua forced himself back, sheathing his sword to clutch his injury as if to relieve some of the pain. His head throbbed with each bullet that pinged off of his shield. The foul ork weapons simply catapulted the munitions out of the barrels, they cared not what kind they were. The small arms fire barely made a dent, but the occasional shotgun slug or bolt round smashed the marine's mechanical arm behind the shield. Such disorder was the ork munitions that there was no way to tell when a 22LR round would hit or a 12.7mm would hit, it was random, chaotic, and unpredictable nature of it was driving the Techmarine batty as he tried to mentally figure out how that it was all possible to fire so many different kinds of munitions out a single gun. But his contemplation was not for nothing, for he had also counted each and every last bullet, and had logged the size of the orks magazines and clips. 

Right as they started to fire from fresh clips and mags, Makua shunted to the right, running low to the ground with the shield blocking most of the fire. Ducking down behind a uprooted chunk of floor that stretched a great distance, Makua winced and weased in pain, his side ached, stang, and hurt like he had lost his arms again. Gritting his teeth he Contenued to count the orks bullets.... Till something caught his attention for the moment... That sound, that soundy sound, that distinct soundy sort of sound that could only be the sound OF HIS BOLTER! 

Problem for Makua there was it wasn't in the hands of his allies. Their Chaplain had been in such a rush to engage the foes, that a Ork had managed to duck around and snag it as a prize, and now that Ork was back in line with the rest of his boyz. Snarling as he bounded over his cover and towards the Orks just as they were reloading, Makua had a single target in mind.... The Ork who had sought to loot his gun. 

The Techmarine's eyes blazed with vengeance and the holy rage of the Astartes as he made a mad dash for the Orks. He moved like a freight train from the bowels of hell, the glow from his eyes ripping through the lenses of his helm, Ork blood, dirt, grime, and oil splattered against his helm, though it would be seared off by the machine spirit's pride and rage. The compilation of all of this was Makua smacking into the formation of Orks and sending some sprawling up into the air from the impact. As the boys sought to grab their stabbas and engage Makua in close combat. They only found the Techmairne to blatantly ignore them as he made his way towards the Ork with his gun at a pace that was a little more than at all speed...

Pushing past the pain and using it to fuel his anger Makua entered a whirlwind of rage where his mind was consumed with the music of battle, the glow in his eyes erupting like a blazing inferno as he lashed out with every appendage in a hellish assault against literally everything near him. His servo arms clutched the lanterns of his chapter's namesake, brandishing them like mauls, his shield smashed into his foes like a dull blade that would be forced into flesh rather than that of a defensive item, and his sword slashed out to a degree the arcing energy field of his cutlass lingered in the air. The Techmarine smashed his head into foes with a tremendous headbutt, and his feet jabbed and kicked against the Orks around him. The Techmarine was in a frenzied state. A bellowing song of battle erupting from his lips that would carry a tune across the field of battle, not that he had any idea he was doing so that is. 

After a whirlwind of fury and rage against the Ork who had his gun, and subsequently those who refused to be ignored.... Makua clutched his bolter and continued to charge, plunging himself deeper into the thick of it, his eyes ablaze with fury and fixed on the Chaplin as rage boiled his blood. Ripping through the Orks as the lantern marine ripped open his warpath, Makua engaged in a manner that blatantly defied the codex. 

Just as the orks charged the Chaplin Makua did the unthinkable, the shield on his arm was thrown like a flying disk, smacking into the back of a Ork. Shield now gone from his hands Makua drew his sword and held his bolter in one hand, fingers slipping from the trigger and the grip as the bolter slides down his palm till his hand grasped at it tightly, thumb slamming into a button on the side near the front, a blazing THUNK THUNK THUNK erupted from the secondary barrel of the weapon, sending gobs of flaming goo soaring through the air only to splash against their backs. Moments later Makua slammed into the horde like a mighty wrecking ball. The war song bellowing from his lips interrupted for only a moment as he roared out the battle cry of his chapter. "Never Give UP! Never Surrender! For it is better to burn out than fade away!" He would roar as he sank his cutlass into a Ork's chest, his hand slipping from it's handle as his other hand which held the bolter slipped it to it's proper maglock on his back so it could grab the leg of the Ork he had sheathed his blade in. With a confused wail of pain the Ork was flung through the crowd into the other side of the charge, makua's blade unsheathed at the last moment as he joined the chapalin in glorious combat, all be it the techmarine lashed out with every thinkable appendage he had.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Having dispatched the ork nob, Severus took stock of the situation, panting slightly. Delos had lived up to his chapters reputation and waded into the thick of the fighting. The strange techmarine of the Latern Marines had moved to assist before he too became bogged down amongst the mass of greenskins. It seemed once again it was up to an Ultramarine. 

_Time to play the hero_, thought Severus to himself before frowning. That was an unworthy thought. "Courage and Honour" he bellowed before hurling himself amongst the ork horde again. As he hacked and slashed with his roaring blade a rousing hymnal was chanted across the vox. Severus’ strokes seems to punctuate it's words. _He is our shield_, uppercut, he could see the chaplains black form amongst a mass of green, _He is our sword_, downward stroke, Severus was beginning to make headway, _We are his champions_, thrust, he was closer now, _We are heaven sent_, riposte not much further, _We descend on wings of fire_, a final step, _"We are the Angels of Death!"_ this line Severus yelled along with, finally reaching the beleaguered chaplain.

Moving to the Delo’s blind side Severus stood back to back with the raging chaplain, bellowing hymnals together and smiting the foes of the Emperor.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Titus, Lutran, Makua*: Suddenly, a mass power-surge rocks the ship, as electricity converges through The _Splintered Star_. It doesn't take long for you to work out that an Ork Wierdboy is behind this, and before long, teleporting into the fray with a bodyguard of 3 Ork Nobz. You must work together to defeat the Psyker and the Nobz. You may dispatch the 3 Nobz, a total of one each, but leave the Wierdboy for the next update. The NPC Marines will deal with the surrounding Orks, allowing you time to concentrate on the Nobz. 

*Severus, Delos*: Both of you fight against the greenskins, making your way towards the Warboss, when you feel the power-surge caused by the Ork Wierdboy. Unfortunately, you both find yourself cut off from your battle-brothers, but the Warboss himself is close by, along with his own Bodyguard. You find yourself pitted against the Nobz, and you must work together to defeat the four that protect the boss. You may kill one each. 

*Jorik*: See last update. (Bearing in mind, if you miss the next update, you will be killed off or your character made a NPC)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Though it had been some time since he had had his hands on a formidable heavy bolter, Lutran's training and experience kicked in and muscle memory took over. Unleashing a contant chattering stream of heavy bolt shells into the orks he smiled as the beasts were pulped and cut in half by the large calibre munitions. 

To his right he watched as Makua, Delos, Severus, and Titus flung themselves into the sea of greenskins, weapons flashing, enemy blood spilling. Vaguely noting in the heat of battle how skilled his companions were. Orks fell with shot from pistol and strike from sword. He was about to turn and add the firepower of his pilfered Heavy Bolter with a sensation, a flash in the warp caused him to sway. Nausea gripped him at touch of the foul power that was beginning to coalesce in the hangar around him. 

Forcing himself to concentrate on the fluxuation of power, he looked into the warp, the nodes on his head glowing white hot with power. Flashes, glimpses of orks, faces snarling in rage, amongst them an xenos breed that made Lutran feel more hatred than he had just a moment ago. A Weirdboy, a foul xenos psyker, was attempting to teleport directly into their midst. 

A millisecond before a massive power surge hit the _Splintered Star_, and a flash of green light enveloped the hangar bay just behind Lutran and his brothers, Lutran opened fire into the space that he knew the enemy would be appearing, mumbling a prayer of thanks to the Emperor for his vision of the approaching enemy. He ran his Heavy Bolter dry as three Nobz and the Weirdboy himself appeared in the hangar, the constant spray of rounds running up and through one of the Nobz shredding it to pieces through sheer volume of fire. The weird boy looked at its companion, surprise and shock on its face, as the bits of the Nob that remained splattered to the deck with a sickening squelch. 

"TITUS!! MAKUA!! To me my brothers. We have new arrivals and they have a psyker among them! I will attempt to lock down his powers to give you an opening, FOR THE EMPEROR AND DORN!!!!!" He bellowed. 

Lutran felt the Weirdboy drawing in power and he launched his mind at the beast, throwing himself into a battle of wills whose outcome would mean life or death for the crew of the _Splintered Star._


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Seeing Severus slaughter his way to him and take up position back to back with him, Delos smiled briefly, before snarling in rage, and burying his Crozius into another orks gut, the weapon crackling violently with energy as Delos' barely suppressed rage was channeled into it. Feeling a power surge in the air as he ducked another clumsy blow, his primary stomach flipped as the air took on a greasy quality that Delos knew only meant one thing. As the Ork weird boy teleported into the fray, Delos roared in approval as he saw the Crimson fist psyker, Lutran, shred one of it's bodyguards with a heavy bolter before it even appeared. 

Hearing Lutran's call for aid to kill the psyker, Delos' experienced eye took in the fact that by the time he and Severus could even make it to the psyker, it would be too late. As he scanned the battle, he saw the his original target, the warboss, not too far in front of him and Severus. _" We must focus on the Warboss Severus, our brothers can handle that pathetic psyker. _ he yelled to Severus befor clearing a path for the two of them, and sprinting in the direction of the Warboss. 

As he drew closer to the Warboss he noticed that only 4 nobs stood between them and the vile xeno leader. Stepping in Delos' way in an attempt to block him, a nob swung what appeared to be a power claw at the chaplains head. Blocking the blow with his Crozius, Delos' armored form crashed violently into the nob, sending them both sprawling to the ground. Hammering his elbow into the side of it's head, Delos was sent flying as the creature managed to kick him in his chest plate. Rolling to his feet, he barely avoided another swipe of the power claw, before he landed a blow on the orks shoulder. As it reeled back from the blow, roaring in pain, Delos shouted_ ''Suffer Not The Alien to Live''_ before slamming his Crozius arcanum down onto the creatures opened mouth, the wing of the aquila shattering it's skull. 

As he turned, he was confronted by another Nob, and as he and the creature began to circle each other, he saw Severus finish a Nob and turn to fight the remaining one. 
_If we manage to kill the warboss, their will to fight will flee them..._ He thought before moving to engage the Nob, face lined with determination.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Back to back Severus and Delos killed, Ultramarine and Blood Angel side by side. it brought the 2nd Armageddon War to Severus mind where their two chapters had re affirmed oaths of brotherhood and cast out the ork invaders. As he hacked about himslef, spray of blood misting the air, Severus felt an atinic tang in the air. Moment later a ork psycher materialised, witchfire blazing in its beady eyes. 

"We must focus on the Warboss Severus, our brothers can handle that pathetic psyker", shouted Delos. Severus only grunted in response, his mouth full of disgusting ork blood. Spitting the black fluid out he thought again how preferable fighting with one's helm was. Still a Astartes does not complain, he makes the best of every situation. 

Together Severus and Delos surged forward, the raging Chaplain taking the lead. Barrelling into the nob bodyguard Severus watched his back, intercepting a nob trying to sneak behind the bellowing figure. Rather than normal limbs this ork had mechanical arms ending in two spinning buzzblades. Arms whirring the ork moved to cut Severus in half. Swaying back half a step, Severus dodged, the saws scoring a line into his power armour, obliterating one of the litanies inscribed. Severus snarled at the desecration done to his armour, a sacred relic passed on from the heroes of his chapter. 

Chopping down he severed the buzzblades from their mechanical housings. The ork stepped forward, trying to catch Severus in a bear hug. The Ultramarine was too quick however, spinning away again before thrusting his blade at the nob's neck. He speared straight through, the chainsword tearing the ork's throat apart in a welter of blood. 

Wiping blood from his face he saw Delos had dispatched his target and moved onto a second. Severus followed his example bracing to receive the charge of a oncoming nob, the large ork bellowing savagely.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

makua felt the air be sucked from his lungs as he took another step to aid his brothers in dealing with the new nob threat. his body was nearing it's limit and his mind was growing numb from the pain caused by his injury. despite this however makua pressed onwards, trying to let out a battle cry of his own, but all that came was a harsh whease as his body instinctively inhaled so not to deprive his lungs of oxigen. makua was lagging behind his brothers slightly as they charged ahead to deal with the nobs and the psycker. the lanterns in makua's grasp flickered, threatening to go out, as did his eyes, the glow from them dimming greatly compared to their normal vibrant glow. 

determined not to let this stop him however makua called forth one last burst of strength and determination and sacrificed his own health once more so that his own brothers may prosper. "IN FLAMES YOU SHALL BURN" came makua's roar, pained as it was as he could barely hold back the pain any longer. makua blitzed past his brothers, drops of his own blood falling to the ground in his wake from his wound. his thumb pressing the trigger for his flame lobber as quickly as it could. the lantern's underslung weapon bellowed out in kind, sending great searing balls of fire flying through the air to bombard his target before he ever reached it. 

"You're already crumped space marine!" bellowed the nob makua had challenged. makua however was in too much pain to give the foul beast a response, his mind so numb his vision became blurred to the point he barely noticed the nob's chain axe coming down towards his injured side, the emperor was with makua however... a well placed ball of fire smacking into the ork's face at the last moment, setting the ork's head ablaze with it's flaming goo. makua took prime advantage of this too and began his relentless onslaught, and once more defieing the codex as if it never even existed for him. 

makua didn't attack the ork in the proper codex approved alpha 9 pattern that the codex advised... oh no, instead makua ran straight up to the ork, never slowing his approach and leapt into the nob. planting his armored foot into the nob's chest and grasping his still burning head with his mechanical hand makua would start pumping bolter round after bolter round after devastating bolter round into the foul xeno brute. so dedicated to his attack was makua that he never saw a blast of WAAAGH energy from the ork weird boy that impacted the area near him, the blast itself sent makua soaring through the air and skidding against the ground. a long red streak littered the ground as makua's body seemed to be dragged against the ground by forces unseen. 

forcing himself up as the ork nob shook off his wounds and charged him, makua broke into a run towards the ork as best he could, but his wounds were slowing him down considerably. firing one last wave of fireballs, makua sheathed his bolter at the last moment and let his right mechanical hand smash into the ork's face with a sudden pained burst of speed as he pushed past his injury. his hand grasping onto the ork's skull before slamming it into a debris pile, a spear of rebar ripping through the ork's skull, though makua wasn't taking chances. drawing his bolter once more he'd bathe the nob in fire. 

makua's ork lay dead and burning, once more he had come out on top, though to be honest he needed an apothecary, and he needed one bad. at this rate he could survive this fight, finish off the weird boy with his brothers... but if more things started to go wrong he'd be out of commission, not that he'd let that stop him. Lantern marines for what it was worth were notoriously stubborn... their motto was after all, never give up, never surrender.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Severus, Delos*: Together, you fight against the Warboss directly, landing blow after blow, but unable to make the killing shot, when a message broadcast by the Inquisitor comes into your ears. ++ I am busy dealing with a large greenskin force by myself at the moment, but...++

The vox breaks up for a moment, and you hear a loud roar of an Ork. ++ But you will find that a weak point lies on the back of his neck. According to my research, this is Warboss Throat-Slasha of the Blood Axe Clan, and he never flees from battle at all costs, mainly as this would expose his weak point to the enemy. The Warboss is a cunning enemy for an Ork, but I trust you can overcome that beast once and for all. The Emperor Protects...++

And then the vox link dies altogether. (Note, don't finish the Warboss off this update, that will be saved for the next one) 

*Lutran, Makua:* Together, with the greenskin bodyguard wounded and dispatched, you must work your way towards defeating the Ork Wierdboy. Working as a team, you must provide a source of distraction for the greenskin psyker so the others can get up close and personal. You are allowed to kill the Wierdboy in this update, decide which one of you does it via PM. If you can't come to a conclusion before 5 Wednesday, Let me know and I'll decide. Whoever is killing the Warboss needs to post last. 

*Titus:* Suddenly, an Ork Nob comes running up behind you, and throws his axe around you, getting you in a vice-link grip as he throws himself on you. Struggling to overcome the fearsome threat, you manage to loosen the grip eventually, but become knocked unconscious shortly afterwards by the vengeful Nob. 

*Jorik:* You are raining heavy fire down on the Orks, but when a grenade comes in your direction you are unable to move to avoid it with the Heavy Bolter. Saying your last prayers to Russ and the Allfather, you prepare to meet your end. Surrounded by Orks on all sides, there is no way for you to get out of this. When the grenade finally ticks down to zero, it explodes, killing your character and ending your journey.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

With a blast of unseen force Lutran launched his will at the foul xenos pysker, attempting to forestall any devastating powers that the beast may attempt to unleash. The psykers of the ork race were unskilled and undisciplined, that lesson he learned during the invasion of Rynn, but that did not lessen the devastating impact such creatures could have on the battle field. Lutran had watched his brothers, stalwart marines, burned to cinders by foul green flames belched forth from gaping tusked maws. He watched as their armor had been rendered usless before a simple wooden staff bathed in malevolent green light. He had heard the and felt the backlash of psychic energy that sent the beasts fellow orks into a blood frenzy that left millions on his homeworld dead and dying. It was against that bestial, primal rage and power that he now set his mind and will. 

Hands outstretched, fingers bent as if grasping something unseen, Lutran sent barrage after barrage of psychic might at the foul creature, only to be met with the unfettered rage and psychic fury of his foe. In a battle that was all but invisible to the rest of the combatants in the hangar on the _Splintered star_, the Weirdboy and the Librarian battled for control of the others mind. Each stood rigidly still, their entire beings focused on their unseen struggle. Frenzied strength against the calm collected application of power that Lutran had spent several centuries learning to control. He knew that, despite his power, he was outclassed in a measure of pure psychic strength, but with a smile that radiated through his features, he knew that this contest would be his. The beast was strong, but his defenses were weak, like poorly forged steel. The Weirdboy's entire attention had now turned towards Lutran and he could feel the hate radiating across the room. He was unsure if this hatred was his or the beasts, but he knew that he felt nothing but contempt for the foul creature. He continued to send waves of pure force, and razor sharp spikes of psychic energy at the Weirdboy, never repeating the same attack, bestial cries of rage and pain met every strike, and he braced himself, using all of his will to shape his own mental defenses against the psychic battering ram the beast through at him in retaliation. 

He was playing his part perfectly. He watched as Makua, injured and bleeding slowly made his way around the motionless combat of the two psykers, weapons ready. All he had to do was give his friend an opening and this battle would be finished, ended with the blood of the foul beast pouring to the deck. 

Keeping the majority of his focus on distracting the Weirdboy with needles of psychic pain, he sent his mind probing around the edges of the beasts mental barriers, looking for the weak point he knew must exist. His comparison to poorly forged steel proved absolutely correct. Like a misforged sword will break, metal brittle and unbending, the crude wall that the beast had placed around its mind had a weak point. Homing in on this spot, Lutran looked to his friend and saw that Makua was in a position to strike. 

_"Just one more moment," _he thought, _"let the beast think it has the upper hand." _Letting his defenses slip just a small amount, he felt himself rocked by the invisible blast of will that the creature sent in his direction. The beast roared in triumph, thinking that Lutran was defeated. This distraction was all that the gifted psyker of the Crimson Fists needed, and will a roar of his own, sent a blade of sheer will into the weak spot in the Weirdboys mind, its barriers exploding, fracturing into a thousand pieces. Its muscles went rigid, locked in place by Lutrans will. Its roar of triumph stifled as it began to wimper in fear as the nature of its fate finally dawned on its miniscule brain. The last thing that the beast heard was the roar of Lutran's voice, deep inside its mind, shouting _"Suffer not the Xenos to live!" _ 

Aloud he bellowed, _"Now Makua! His will is broken!"_


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Makua rushed forwards as if on cue. he had wanted to use himself as the distraction for the librarian, however his body would not respond. he could feel the broken ribs inside his chest moving around with every motion of his body and it was neigh unbearable. finally mustering the strength to push past the pain once more Makua rushed the ork weird boy and slammed into him as hard as he could. the psychic backlash makua felt when he plunged his metal fist into the ork's chest was mind splittingly painful. makua roared out a tribal battle cry of his people as he forced his hand into the ork's chest. 

screaming in protest, fear, anger, and rage the ork weird boy tried to force makua from his chest. but makua would not be swayed otherwise. instead makua was blind, the light in his eyes flickering, threatening to die and go out as he struggled against the ork, he was in desperate need of an apothecary if he was to live through this fight. but makua, and his chapter, were far to stubborn to surcome to such a injury, and he was fighting with everything he had even if that meant his life would be shorter. 

fighting on, makua's rage, passion, and determination was like a raging wildfire. it burned brightly and hot, if only briefly, but by the emperor did it ever burn! coming from makua's lips in a unconscious notion was a mutation of the lantern marines... he was bellowing a song of their sacred ritual... "BREAK THE CHAINS!" roared makua in bilidgerant defiance as he tried to force his hand deeper into the ork's chest, his eyes catching alight once more. blood, spit, grime and flesh splashed against his helm, only to be burned off by the lantern marine's veteran marking's defiance. with the new light coming from his eyes in this moment of battle makua seemed to find new strength as he continued to bellow the song. the mechanical hands started to strum away at his guitar as he fought on.

finally the lantern marine's hand ripped through the ork's defense, and plunged into his chest. the ork seemed to shout in shock and terror as he felt the marine's metal hand grasp something within his own chest, and then with one solid motion makua ripped free of the ork with his one hand. the still beating heart of the ork weird boy clutched in his grasp. 

the ork weird boy convulsed and twitched, his body lifting into the air as the foul beast clutched it's head. foul ork waaagh energy rippled through the air as the ork surcame to his final moments before being ripped apart by the very energy he used in battle. 

makua and the librarian stood victorious over their enemy. the ork weird boy lay dead, over there, over there, and up there. 

((will fix the Capitalization issue when i get home from work. anyone wishing to listen to the son that drove the inspiration for this post, Please PM me.))


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Flushed with victory, having dispatched the bodyguards Severus levelled his chainsword, the teeth gently spinning, at the ork Warboss in clear challenge. "Now beast, you die". The monstrous ork only answered with a savage roar. 

Post Human and Ork; each a biological weapon, came together in a storm of blows. Thirty seconds in Severus knew he had made a terrible mistake. Stroke after stroke, he hewed into the ork, each tearing blow of his chainsword having seemingly little effect. Then the ork started to fightback, pushing forward with it's vast bulk. 

With whining servos it was all Severus could do to parry the creature's hammer blows. A huge green fist pistoned into his chestplate, the ceramite cracking in a spider web of fracture lines. The Ultramarine came to a harrowing realisation. 

This ork was stronger, tougher and deadlier than he was; chunks of machine parts grafted onto iron hard green flesh, a veritable killing machine. Arrogance and disdain for the verminous orks had blinded him to their true danger and now he was paying the price. He should have known not to attempt to take an ork Warboss on his own; but he had not been thinking, he had let his pride blind him to the all too real danger. 

Another hammer blow, leaving his unshod head ringing and Severus' chainsword slipped from nerveless fingers as his breathing constricted; his ribs were fractured. He could feel his third lung and second heart kick in to compensate, the blackness around his vision dissipating.

His vision cleared in time to see the next blow descending, sending the battered Ultramarine to his knees. The Warboss raised it's weapon in preparation for the killing blow, voicing a howl of victory. A howl that suddenly turned to pain as a crackling corzius embedded itself in the ork's back.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

As Delos continued to fight with the second Nob, he watched as Severus dispatched his opponent and move to engage the warboss directly. Not wishing to see him fight alone, Delos was enraged as every attempt he had made at ending the vile xeno he found himself fighting was thwarted.

Seeing the ork begin laying into the Ultramarine out of the corner of his eye, Delos decided that he had had enough of this nob that blocked his path. Accepting a blow to his shoulder pauldron instead of parrying it gave Delos enough time to slip into the Nob's guard and slam the butt of his Crozius into its face, shattering bone. As the Nob fell face first to the deck, Delos turned to help Severus.

_++ I am busy dealing with a large greenskin force by myself at the moment, but...++

The vox breaks up for a moment, and you hear a loud roar of an Ork. ++ But you will find that a weak point lies on the back of his neck. According to my research, this is Warboss Throat-Slasha of the Blood Axe Clan, and he never flees from battle at all costs, mainly as this would expose his weak point to the enemy. The Warboss is a cunning enemy for an Ork, but I trust you can overcome that beast once and for all. The Emperor Protects...++_ Delos heard over the vox, as he turned and saw Severus fall to his knees.

Sprinting for the warboss, the Chaplain leapt into the air, Crozius Arcanum flaring with energy as he held it over his head. Slamming his weapon down into the warbosses back, he heard it howl in pain as he ripped his weapon clear in a fountain of blood. As the xeno staggered away in pain, Delos ran to Severus, scooping up his chainsword and thrusting it into his hand as he helped him to his feet. "_Let us end this pathetic xenos existence brother. For the Emperor!_" he shouted to Severus, before charging the Warboss.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

(Author's Note: A short update for you all today, due to the fact that we have three out of six of our maximum players) 

THE CROZIUS BECAME embedded in the Ork Warboss' back, and the Blood Axe lurched to the floor. However, before the Deathwatch could take advantage of their enemies' weakness, The Ork ripped the Crozius out of the back though as it staggered forward, and boasted, "Ya gonna have to do better than that, humie!"

And then he roared, his feral warcry being taken up with the other greenskins with renewed strength as they lurched towards the Adeptus Astartes.

*All:* Everyone now turns their attention to the Warboss. You must work as a team in order to bring him down. Discuss among yourselves who defeats him via PM's or on the recruitment thread.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

(due to technical difficulties with my comp, i requisitioned my roomies comp briefly)

Makua wavered in his stance as the ork warboss made himself overtly known in his fight with the ultramarine. while the lantern marine would have loved to get involved in the fight he was at least intelligent enough, if only barely, to know when he would be more of a hindrance in a fight than any actual use if he got involved... but a brother in need was a brother indeed, so makua acted in the only way he could. 

"Brother librarian" makua called weakly through his external vox caster, internal commands signaling his custom servo skulls to him at this point, the skulls whirled above the battlefield as they came to their owner's side. "take my rifle brother, and may the light of the emperor guide your shots" the lantern marine yelled out, tossing his sacred combi bolter to the librarian who lacked a ranged weapon. at this point makua was all but defenseless, he had given up the only weapon he could use effectively at this point so that a lesser armored brother may stand a chance in the coming battles. but makua was not out of the fight yet. if he could not be with his brothers in person, he would bolster their spirit with the sacred songs of battle his chapter were known for!

above the battlefield several servo skulls with spotlights, colored and non, soared above the battle, their light flickering on as makua began strumming at his guitar as he fell back against a pile of debris that was jutting out from the ground. the servo skulls with the vox casters started roaring to life, literally as they started to fill the area with the lantern marine's music as it blasted through their speakers...

the song was vibrant and swift, it's heavy sound smashing through even the thickest of battlefield sounds. the strings of makua's guitar seemed to sing out to the marines that were currently fighting with the sound not unlike the emperor's rage against the xenos who befell his most sacred ship. the songs brought back times from long past, a homage to the emperor's past battles in his glory days during the heresy. the song was meant to bolster his brother's courage and press them onwards in battle, filling them with more of the emperor's holy and divine rage. 

what makua was doing now was not in the codex, no where there did it say to give up your weapon and just start playing a song... but the lantern marines weren't exactly known for following the codex, but their unorthodox combat methods have held off much greater foes than orks, and this song was no different. the sacred song he played would hopefully bolster his fellow marine's ability to fight, giving them rhythm, grace, and fury they rarely knew. 

as makua strummed on his guitar, orks thought it keen to ambush the injured marine, two boyz armed with choppas and clevas rushed makua, only to find their jaws smashed by the power field of the marine's two lanterns wielded by his servo arms. despite the attacks, makua still played, still seeking to carry out with his chapter's ritual... and carry out he did. be it from blood loss, battle damage, cerebral trauma, or the music itself... makua was lost in his own world now as he played the music of his chapter, seeing not the ultra marine fight, but the emperor himself do battle. he did not see the ship and the foes around him, he saw the emperor clash with a foul ork boss... and he would see the emperor win....

but as the final blow was struck, makua's music faded... his form motionless... body too numb to move. but the marine was not dead... injured, clinging to life, and far too stubborn to die.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Through his implanted micro-bead Lutran heard Makua's voice flare weakly through the vox. "Brother Librarian," he called,"Take my rifle brother and may the light of the Emperor guide your shots." Lutran turned and snagged the heavy combi-bolter from the air as the techmarine threw it to him. Its weight and heft unfamiliar to him, the odd flame lobber making the weapon feel hot in hit unarmored hands. Nodding to Makua he turned back to the fight the warboss in his sights as the Techmarine began to play on his guitar. This ritual was strange to the stoic Crimson Fist, never-the-less he could feel power stir in his brother's music. It spurred him on, electiricity playing over his nerves, and new strength flooded into him. 

Thumbing his micro-bead once more he said to Delos and Severus, "I will create a distraction brothers, but it will be fast. Be ready once I have engaged the war boss. May the Emperor be with us." 

Turning the strange combi-bolter to aim straight at the warbosses head, Lutran fired the auxillary weapon while roaring as loudly as he could in the beasts direction. The sphere of flame impacted the side of the Orks head and Lutran smiled as foul smelling smoke wafted up from the site and the Warboss roared in pain. Lutran knew what was coming next, opening his mind to the warp once more he felt the power of the immaterium fill him, propelling him to speeds impossible for the foul beast to counter. Moving, faster than sight, aside from the beasts feral, pain induced, berzerk charge he laughed at the beast as it crashed into the rubble and debris that was behind Lutran. He pulled the trigger of the bolter twice and watched as the heavy rounds, as if in slow motion, crashed into the beast's side, tearing chunks of flesh and crude bionics from its body. He smiled as once again the beast roared in pain and confusion, snarling as its prey escaped its grasp through means it was incapable of understanding. 

He stood in front of the beast, combi-bolter raised in a shooting position and laughed as loud as he could, "stupid beast!," he bellowed, "Catch me! I am here!" He knew that he had its full attention as eyes, red with rage, turned on him once more. With a roar the Ork through itself at Lutran once more, but he fired a full burst of bolter rounds acros the deck at its feet slowing its advance as it drew back from his fire. Moving back, into an open area in the bay, he knew that it was now or never, firing the last of his rounds, slowly and methodically, into the beast's legs and chest he kept its attention, hoping to give Severus and Delos time to strike unhindered.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

As Delos drew his combat knife and made ready to charge the warboss, he heard the Librarian's voice sound across the vox._"I will create a distraction brothers, but it will be fast. Be ready once I have engaged the war boss. May the Emperor be with us." _ he said. _" Acknowledged Brother, I shall engage the Warboss directly." _Delos responded. As the warboss attempted to kill the Librarian, Delos sprinted directly for it. Hearing Lutran taunting the creature, he slammed into it as it's attention was elsewhere. 

Stabbing and punching every piece of the warboss within his reach, Delos cut free several of the beasts crude augmentations. Hearing it bellow in rage, it turned and tried to grab Delos, but he was too fast, planting his combat knife into its hand before ripping it free and gouging at one of it's eyes. _" I have it's attention! "_ Delos yelled into the vox, dodging another blow. _" strike the back of it's exposed neck brothers! "_ he said. As he continued the struggle with the warboss, his injuries from the creature began to add up, and his counters and dodges became slower and slower. Roaring his defiance into the monsters face, he threw his entire weight into a thunderous punch in the Warbosses face, stunning it for a moment. Stumbling back from it, Delos readied himself to engage it yet again.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

The corzius fell like a hammer onto the back of the warboss as the Chaplain battered it to the ground. Recovering swiftly the huge creature let out a terrible roar. 

Still on his knees Severus wiped the blood from his face as he felt his armour dispense pain balms and serums. Fresh strength flooded his limbs, matching his growing rage. Severus was angry with himself for his foolish lone assault on the warboss, it had nearly wasted his life. he was more angry with the huge greenskin though, daring to pollute a ship of humanity. 

As the Ultramarine gathered up his chainsword his allies sprang into action. Lutran, the Crimson Fist Librarian peppered the ork with bolter fire as he danced away from its blows the Astartes moving like lightning. 

Suddenly Delos was there, ploughing into the side of the ork like a train. With fist and combat knife the skull helmed figure relentlessly pummelled the ork, giving full credence to his chapter's dark and bloodthirsty reputation. 

Even as they engaged the beast a strange sound came over the battle. Unfamiliar with it Severus filtered the cacophony of battle through his lyman's ear. Startled he realised it was music! What was music doing on the field of battle, during a boarding assault no less. With disquiet he realised it was coming from one of their own, Makua, the techmarine strumming a stringed instrument. Blocking out such nonsense Severus instead chanted a prayer to Guilliman, ending in the words Courage and Honour. 

As his lips spoke the last syllable and his grip tightened on his weapon the Ultramarine saw his chance. The ork's neck was vulnerable, unguarded by armour or brutish bionics. Green flesh, ripe for the attention of his blade. 

Exploding into action Severus sprinted across the deck, his booted feet thudding across the decking. Raising his chainsword above his head, reversed with the tip pointing towards the ork he plunged downwards the admantine teeth chewing through the ork's flesh in a welter of blood. The sword shuddered slightly as it caught on the ork's spine but Severus applied more pressure, grinding through the thick bone. The warboss, caught unaware roared in pain and surprise as the Ultramarine carved through it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Warboss staggered to the floor, defeated at last. As the Warboss's skull sprayed open across the deck of the _Splintered Star_, the morale of the greenskin hoard seemed to collapse and die within seconds, much to to the relief of the power-armoured Deathwatch that were defending them. The Orks began to turn, and flee back to their boarding pods in a vain attempt to escape, except, there was nowhere to run to. Already, they were being mowed down and crushed. Now that the Warboss had been defeated the green threat had been ended for the moment, but there were still Orks lurking about on the ship.

*Delos, Lutran, Severus:* With the Warboss dead, you are allowed free reign on the rest of the Orks. Destroy them however you want, whether you work in teams or alone. There are about 50 greenskins left, so ideally you would take care of 5 to 8 each, with the rest of the Deathwatch and the Inquisitor mopping up the rest. Make your fights varied and interesting, and you have until next Sunday to do it. 

*Makua:* When you eventually awake, you find yourself being tended to by Apothecary Reyvan, from the Imperial Fists Chapter. What are your views on the Imperial Fists and how do the Imperial Fists think of your chapter? As you are wounded, you are unable to join the rest of the Deathwatch on board the _Splintered Star_. (The update must end with you being fully healed). 

The Emperor Protects.

EDITED: 03 November 2011


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

makua didn't move too much as the life blood of any marine was pumped into him from an auxiliary reserve unit at an apothecary's side. "stubborn bastard should have gone down long ago" cursed the apothecary as he tended to makua just shy of the field of battle. he and his assistants had tugged makua out of the hangar and into the hallway just beyond it's entrance. two kill marines stood guard to insure no ork got the bright idea of trying to be a sneaky git and ambush the apothecary as he tended to the more than injured makua. the kill marines had their stalker bolters poised as they focused their sights ahead to the door leading into the hangar, the apothecary however had a cylinder of vital fluids next to him that was linked into his systems as he tended to makua....

the apothecary kept working, surgically removing the critically damaged armor from the fallen marine. the hammer blow the techmarine had been dealt had caused more damage than could be dealt with via standard methods. removing the damaged portion of armor and tending to the wound in makua's side with medical foam and other highly arcaiac now lost in ritualistic mannerisms and motions, makua stayed still. but as the techmarine lay still and the apothecary and his assistants worked, his cybernetic limbs, linked to his body now only by wires and tubes sparked and twitched. "My lord!" spoke one of the assistants, bringing the apothecary's attention to the fingers of the tech marine which started moving on their own. "his hands! they move!" the apothecary stopped his work, looking down to the neigh severed limbs of the tech marine as the mechanical appendages started moving showing crudely and oddly that makua was coming around.

"it seems the lanterns prove to be just as suborn as your own chapter apothecary" mused one of the kill marines guarding the apothecary, the apothecary only started to work quicker, summoning one of his assistants to his side, "pull up the codex logs for the lantern marines, i need to know about their mutations and desegregation! quickly now!" barked the apothecary who was apparently unprepared for makua's eyes as the light they emitted started to seemingly burn through his eyelids even as he lay unconscious. the assistant removed a tome from his back nearly the size of his torso and began flipping through the pages... oddly the kill marine on the right guarding them seemed to know the information before the tome could reveal it to the assistant, the black paldron on his shoulder, devoid of any chapter markings painting him as a black shield.

"their eyes glow with the light of the emperor apothecary and are rather sensitive to light themselves, i'd put his helmet back on if i were you...." the black watch kill marine advised, the apothecary however seemed confused by this

"over sensitive occu" he started to say as if confused by this, though makua awoke too soon, his eyes opening and then slamming shut once more as he flinched and writhed on the ground, arms trying to move to bring up his hands to shield his face from the bright lights of the hallway, but his arms had been severed so the apothecary could tend to his wounds and fill his body with vital fluids more easily. 

"His eyes apothecary! COVER THEM"! barked the black shield, the assistant darting from the book's side to the lantern marine's head as fast as he could, the hesitation of the apothecary causing makua a good deal of pain. the man's hands quickly covering makua's eyes, each palm covering an eye, though still the light shown through, the assistant astonished to see the glow of light on the other side of his bare hand. 

"by the throne, it shines bright" stated the assistant in a neigh speechless manner as he continued to keep makua's eyes covered. 

"my helmet! give me my helmet!" makua tried to order weakly, his voice raspy and weak, possibly from the pain of the light striking his sensitive eyes, or possibly that he was only coming around just now. 

"your helmet is no longer with us lantern marine... when we reached you, a ork choppa had dug itself into it, though we killed the ork, the machine spirit of your helmet sacrificed itself to save your life. we have it still, but you will find no use of it..." added the second kill marine who stood guard near the black shield. 

"even in it's death, it shall still serve... do we still have the peaces?" makua asked weakly, the apothecary only standing by as he continued to tend to makua's wounds to get the marine up to par once more. 

"we have them brother... you may put it to rest soo" the black shield started to say but makua cut him off. 

" the helmet shall be remembered, but the lenses, are they in tact?" the tech marine asked promptly, blueprints for a device to shield his eyes working it's way through the marine's mind as he tried to figure out a way to troubleshoot the situation. 

"they are my brother, but what could you possibly do with a helmet so baddy damaged?" inquired the apothecary as he injected numerous stimulants into the marine's body to prompt rapid healing in his battered and damaged body. 

"you shall see... but you will have to be my eyes and hands my brother... can you spare a pair?" makua would ask, only to get a response that would prompt a grin. 

"you may have mine tech marine, instruct me, and it shall be done" noted the black shield, forsaking his duty to guard and handing off his weapon to the kill marine that stood by still at the ready. 

"eagerness to learn secrets such as these is few and far between. your desire to learn reminds me of the blood ravens... very well... listen to my words, and do as i say..." makua would reply, as he started to instruct the black shield on how to remove the lenses as well as other bits of metal from the helmet's remains. through the time it took the apothecary to tend to makua's wounds, a set of specially crafted glasses were forged in a manner of speaking for the tech marine who lay on his back. 

as the apothecary finished his work and reattached the limbs makua was missing, and the assistant removed his hands to place the glasses over makua's eyes to shield his eyes from the light, a burning question ate at the back of the apothecary's mind...

"why do you push yourself so hard tech marine? why do you defy the codex so blatantly? a marine of the codex would never have fallen to the injuries you have fallen to..." the apothecary's question was genuine, and so was makua's answer. 

"hear my words apothecary, and remember them for the rest of your days. pride is a terrible thing. it will cloud our judgement, force us to make stupid and brash decisions, and in the end it will forsake us from the emperor's light. i do as i do because i must, i forsake the codex because i must. we do what we need to do in order to survive against the threats we face every day crimson fist, you of all people, i think would understand that the most" he replied, pushing himself up off his back and pulling himself to his feet. 

"the codex is there for a reason!" the apothecary started, but makua simply turned his head to glance at the man, the intense glow of his eyes basking the area around the glasses in intense light while the lenses themselves only had a small dot on them akin to a pupil. 

"and we defie it for a reason my brother. just as your chapter varies from it, so do we. another day, in another age, we may have the luxury of following it, but that time is not now, and that age is yet so far away. " makua replied as he picked up his two lanterns and hung them off of his servo arms, the glow they held dim now, long has int been since they have been blessed. 

makua's armor barely clung to his body, a large portion had been removed to repair the damage done to his body, his servo arms barely had any protective housing left around the area where it linked to his body. but never the less, makua was healed... it took some doing, but the lantern marine was ready... well asside from totaled armor he was ready. the bits that remained on him could barely pass as useful at the moment.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lutran found himself letting out a cheer as he watched his brothers crashed into the Warboss as Makua's bolter ran empty. Delos, the frenzied Blood Angel Chaplain wearing the beast down with fist and combat knife, giving Severus time to get behind it. With a bellow of rage and entreaties to his primarch the Ultramarine slammed into the massive specimen, his chainsword erupting from the beasts neck as Severus rained a hammerblow down on its unprotected rear severing its spine and eventually decapitating it. 

His elation however was short lived as he saw that Makua, the techmarine of the Lanterns chapter, lay unmoving and still. Since he wasn't wearing his armor he had no heads up display to tell him whether Makua yet lived and to make matters worse a group of Ork boyz was retreating, their will to fight broken by the death of the Warboss, straight through the area were Makua's still form lay. Rage seered through his veins at the sight of his brother laid low, no matter how unconventional his methods. Once more he called upon his power, a power only he could wield and understand, and it answered his call with reckless abandon, azure flame filling his hands and spilling from his eyes. Bellowing, the light of his power wreathing him in a numbus of power that gave even the savage orks pause, he sent a roiling wave of heat, sound, and flame searing across the deck of the hangar stopping the orks in the tracks, protecting Makua from their advance. Though they clawed at each other and clambered away from the fury of Lutran's power the band, 7 feral beasts and all, were incinerated, screaming as the fire of his rage rolled over them, and in its wake ran he ran to Makua's side. Upon reaching him, Lutran was relieved to see that he yet lived. Thumbing his microbead he roared into the vox, the sounds of the orks furious retreat and his brother's bloody vengance clamoring behind him. "Apothecary Reyvan, your assistance is needed in the hangar bay. Brother Makua is severly injured," and upon hearing the Apothecaries response he stood over his fallen brother, unleashing blasts of flame on the xenos filth that wandered to close. Soon enough the Apothecary and his assistants arrived and removed Makua from the hangar, one of the assistants passing him several fresh magazines for the combi-bolter he bore seeing that Lutran had run out. 

Slapping one of the fresh magazines into the venerable weapon and cycling the action to chamber a round, Lutran systematically shot his way through the crowd of retreating orks, dropping 4 more with easy shots to the backs of heads and spines as he pushed his way up next to Delos and Severus, standing shoulder to shoulder they fought on as the Orks broke around them.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Five Hours of heavy fighting later, and the Ork threat had truly been broken. No more would they have to worry about the greenskins threatening them on _The Splintered Star_, allowing the Deathwatch to train for their next encounter, as they approached the planet of Tyros Gamma. 

*Lutran, Delos, Severus:* As you come from different chapters with different traditions, how do you go about training? Do you use simulators, or do you prefer to spar with other members of your chapters in the Deathwatch?

*Makua:* Fully healed, you go down to the armoury area of the ship in order to get your armour repaired. Do you repair it yourself or get a servitor to repair it for you? After that, you head to the training halls to train in the manner that your chapter dictates.

*Author's Note:* Okay folks, here's the score. We're running low on active participants, with only two of you posting in this week's update, so I'm going to say that I'm only continuing this roleplay if *everybody* who I include in this roleplay makes at least one post between now and next Sunday. 

Got it?

Good.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

makua's armor was in a word... Totaled. it was barely even holding itself together as it was. the side where the ork had struck him was nearly completely gone, the apothecary had seen to that as he had to surgically remove peaces of the armor around the impact area. the rest was so shot up, riddled with holes and scorch marks, torn up, scratched up, and dinged to the warp's hell fire pits and back that it barely resembled armor and more resembled a steel mill that had been hit with an orbital bombardment of arcaiac rounds that used standard explosives. what remained of his breast plate had gashes, casums and craters all over it, he was literally a walking mess. there was barely anything on the old set that survived, and makua had to stand there listening to the machine spirit's last dieing moments. 

it was times like these that most marines simply got a new set of armor, chucking the old battered and beat up peace into the scrap heap... but makua wasn't a normal marine, or a normal tech marine for that matter... the armor had served him well, it had saved his live more times than he could count and he had worn it ever since his days on mars... this armor of his would not die if he could help it... so right as he was about to enter the training hall, he spun on his heel and started to storm off, apprentices, ship crew, and even other marines quickly moved out of the battered and shredded marine's way as he briskly made his way towards the ship's internal tram system that could take him from one end to the other. upon stepping onto the tram he saw another techmarine try and lift a peace of scrap from his shoulder, "your armor is but junk now marine, go get it re" but the techmarine who had tried to start a conversation of advice soon found himself being literally thrown out of the tram and onto the platform!

"you know not what you speak brother. i wear this armor with pride and dignity the likes you could never know... it shall serve me till the day i die" he spat as the doors hissed shut and the techmarine from the storm wardens chapter lay on his back flabbergasted. but for makua he did not simply stand idoly by as his armor died... the two halves of his helmet still resting by his hip... it was now that he started making odd noises, not heretical or blasphemous noises, but machine speak... through his arcane training he spoke to the tram, giving it a harsh order to turn off the lights in the car... which it did without much hesitation, thus allowing makua to work in darkness and quiet, the feint glow of his lanterns providing only a dim glimmer of the emperor's like under which the lantern marine diligently started work. despite not having proper tools or facilities makua worked away quickly to sustain the life of the machine spirit in any manner that he could. 

as the tram stopped and makua exited the personnel transport, he held the proverbial heart and brain of the armor in the palm of his metallic hands. entering the forge of the ship makua entered with a harsh boot to the door and a mechanical cybernetic hiss erupting from his mouth as the lights suddenly shut off. a startled member of the inquisitor's contengent caught off guard as the marine burst into the room and stripped down to only his boxer shorts and his servo harness, the piercing glow of makua's eyes the only visible light in the room aside from the dulled glow from the forges and the furnace. the startled acolyte still learning under the inquisitor was not prepared for the sudden shock of the lantern marine entering the room as he did, nore what he did next. makua promptly moved over to the waist barrels, the trash bins, and the stores for the scrap and kicked them over with a harsh KERTHHUD that resonated within the room for a good 30 seconds as armor peaces, bits, and scraps scattered down onto the floor. but that's not what unnerved him... it was the singing that he found the lantern marine bellowing out as he went about his tasks that unnerved him so greatly. it sounded barbaric, primal, tribal and harsh all at the same time, and the things the marine was doing with all the peaces wasn't helping either.

makua kicked over the bins for the damaged weapon components, the weapons the marines had used that were deamed unrepairable, too damaged to continue service in the emperor's name... but makua didn't care... machine god be damned he was going to repair his armor, forge it anew so that it could continue service in the emperor's name. mark six, mark 7, and mark 8 armor was there. various peaces from each, not enough to build a suit of the same mark, or even a peace of the same mark and have it be complete, but makua wasn't interested in that... he was interested in completing his armor, forging it anew, so he grabbed it, he grabbed everything, every last peace. he grabbed every bolt, every screw, every wire, every circuit, every slab of metal, every last one and he started throwing it onto the work table. all through this harsh process, the acolyte found himself speechless, not for the sake of being afraid, but for the sake of what he was witnessing, but when he tried to speak up, tried to give a blessing to the machine god, makua snapped at him. "We do not serve the machine god young one, we serve the greatest kahuna of all time! we serve the emperor himself! say not blessings of the machine god, instead turn your prayers to the holy throne of terra, to the emperor that sits upon it, to our lord, our savior, and the farther of us all" 

those had literally been the first low Gothic words out of the marine's mouth during the entire time he'd been in the forge... but the apprentice to the inquisitor did as he was told as if on instinct, and started to offer a prayer to the emperor as the marine continued to work. 

he ripped free the crotch and leg joints of the mark 6 corvus armor, placing just above it a battle damaged breast of the mark 7 aquila, but the marine was not done. he didn't simply stop with these two peaces. setting his old origional armor into a melting pot makua saved the heart and brain of the armor, setting it asside as the remains of his old armor were melted down. in other areas he started melting down the peaces that he knew wouldn't be of use, tossing them into the melting pots as well as he began linking the crotch and breast together, his mechanical arms sewing the two peaces together, his voice bellowing in the inclosed space, echoing off walls and crevices to the point it sounded like an entire barbarian choir was inside the forge itself, willing new life into the armor.

Next came the pauldrens, using the frame of a mark seven for each, makua began making additions, incisions, and alterations. melting down the rest of the pauldrens, he was lucky, a pair of pauldrens once used by the blood ravens were within the junked heaps of scrap, hence the mark sevens he was using as the base, but they would have to wait for now, the melting pots would take time... so he moved on

the greves and leggings, the only workable pair were a set of mark 6 and mark 8... but neither were fully functional on their own, so makua did the unthinkable, he ripped into the two sets and started forging them into a single set, waisting nothing. every last bolt, every last screw, every last bit of metal was utalized, but he wasn't done, he also had other parts to work with. the backpacks of a dozen marines had been damaged, destroyed, or rended beyond repair... but not beyond makua's eye for salvage. the exaust ports were womething he took from the damaged packs. working them in with tubes and metal, innards and all, they would be added to the greves to finish the build, a feature makua had in his mind lingering in the back of his head... but when all was said and done, the greves had the high points of the mark 6's, the angular pointed top, but they had the technology and durability of the mark 8s, the errant and the corvus bolstered with aditional parts finished off nicely together. the upper legs were half errant, utilizing the armored half skirt of flexible metal joints, and the agility of the corvus's design. 

the molten bits of metal were nearly finaly complete, and still he sang, still the walls, halls, and crevaces of the forge resonated back, and still he worked. Makua toiled away for hours and hours, working still... the helmet would come next. this one he would shape himself. utalizing the scrap from his old helmet, and others like it, he started to forge one anew. it had a elongated nose similar to the mark 6 vorvus's helmet, but that's where the similarities ended. it was wider, and flat at the end. it was wider and sharper at the same time, it's angled edges were widened out at the bottom where he fit a pair of air filters, when all was said and done it loosely resembled a terminator helmet though only loosely and much smaller, one thing that differed from it greatly was an odd addition that he added, inspired by the frilly ridge that ultra marine captains wore on their helmets, makua added a metal structure akin to one going from nose to down the back of the helmet, but it wasn't a simple round natural shape with frilly red fivers like the ultra marines, this instead was made purely of metal and had a almost shark like look to it. this metal structure that was added to the helmet was sharp, and clearly makua had designed it to also be used as a weapon in times of crisis, as the edge along the structure itself, was serated, jagged, and toothed, akin to a shark's maw. 

finally the melting pots were ready. turning his attention back to the breast plate makua scoffed at the design flaws he saw... the neck, the throat, it was all too open... so he did what few thought to do, he ripped the gorget from the mangled breast of a errant suit and began reinforcing it before he would add it to the armor's breast, fastening it so that the gorget would protect him from stray rounds lodging themselves in the neck area. the armor was nearly done, but there was still so much work to be done. makua added a glorious skull and wing front to his armor's chest, crowning it only with half the machine skull of a machine cult emblem, leaving the cog out entirely as he payed more homage to the emperor of mankind than the machine god himself. 

the pauldrens came next... still roaring his song makua started filling in the holes, filling in the weak spots and crafting around the pauldrens themselves, adding additional authstetic functionality to them. they started to resembled smooth pauldrens less and less the more makua worked and forged, instead they started to resemble a mixture of a old feudal world's defensive tower's crown and a imperial torch. inside the lip or pocket that was created from this burned a small contained fire fueled by the suit's own systems. the "walls" of the pauldren's crown anointed with skulls and wing as well as tribal markings that were thick and harsh, but within the flat areas makua took care, inscribing litanies into each area. 

when it came time for the backpack makua made special care to keep as close to his old design as possible, not changing it much so he could still access his servo arms, but the repair needed was extensive. 

finally the suit was ready for the heart and brain of it all, and each were carefully inserted into their respective parts, nearly finishing the process. all that was left was to use the remainder of the melted down armor makua had once worn to finish it off. 

picking up the loosely assembled armor a large servo arm moved the armor around into a automated repair mold that would inject what needed to be in order to finish the suit. injecting the remains of the suit into the mold the process completed... and finally the apprentice spoke up. "m...my lord?" came his voice. "is it... finished?" he'd ask nervous of the answer. 

"it's done lad, it's done. the mold will finish it's work, sealing it all, filling in the cracks doing what needs to be done. " makua replied as a wet hissing sound came from the mold and the suit was releaced and removed from the mold via the large servo arm from before. as it hung there wet with myst and shining in it's sterling glory, Makua braught up the paint to be used for the suit, painting it in the colors of death watch save for the helmet, there he payed homage to his chapter, adorning it with the sacred paint his chapter used for the veteran markings, the tribal flames adorning the area all around a single eye.

"but you could have just gotten a new suit of armor, why go through so much trouble?" the acolyte asked the marine, unsure why the marine went through so much trouble. 

"it is cases like these that one must remember the past and the mistakes that were made if he hopes to avoid making the mistake again in the future." makua would reply "the same can be said for why mankind tries so hard itself, not only to please the emperor but defend those who we love and cherish. we do so because we must, for whatever reason, we must. we must fight on, we must fight hard, and we must win the day. " he replied as he started to step into the armor itself, fastening it around himself.


as it came on, makua used his servo arms to delicately pick up the lanterns of his chapter before making his way to the door. "now, it is time to call upon the spirits that have come together, it is time to awaken the true nature of this armor and tamper it in blood, fire, and battle, it shall be tampered in music rich with the sounds of combat... and it shall know the emperor as it's true master, and it shall know and remember me, not as the one who wears it, not as the one who crafted it... but as the one who has fought with it for centuries now, by it's side, ever there, ever present, always to turn my sword against those that would stand against us. " and with that, makua left... the light glinting off of his armor in a odd way that the black nature of the death watch was not visible, but the sunset gleam of the lantern marine's colors were all that was visible...


a short while later makua arived once more at the training grounds, that's when he heard it... the boast of a space wolf...

"IS THERE NO ONE ELSE?!" shouted the wolf, roaring and howling to those around him, the battered and beaten form of a dark angel below him who was soon to be carried off by apothecaries... but no one was raising their hand to accept the challenge. those that stood by did not want to face the space wolf, not because they were afraid, but for their own reasons... he was expecting another dark angel to take up the challenge, to fight to defend the honor of their chapter... he never expected a successor chapter to take up the call, and he never saw makua's flying kick... 

"There is always someone else wolf..." growled makua, his eyes burning brightly behind his new helmet as he pulled himself up to the ground only to walk ominously towards the space wolf who had flown several feet forwards from the sneak attack...

" hitting from behind when your opponent isn't expecting it? have you no GHA" the space would didn't have the chance to say honor, instead he found the back of his helmet be grabbed swiftly and his face meeting makua's shiny new knee several times over. but the wolf's rage built till it couldn't be contained, and the two entered combat in earnest, not that makua wasn't earnest before...

makua let on a assault of quick jabs, thrusts, and punches that were as unrelenting as the tyranid swarm that threatened his home subsector, and it was as if makua knew no mercy, no respite, and he didn't know the meaning of "go easy, it's just training"... makua was out for blood, first blood that is... cheep shot after cheep shot after unexpected strike after unexpected strike, makua kept striking, he kept dishing out blows, but he kept getting struck himself. it was a down right nock down drag out fight between the lantern marine and the space wolf

"IS THAT ALL YOU GOT?" mocked the space wolf as he took blow after blow from makua, until he was caught off guard as makua ripped off his own cybernetic arm and used it as a improvised club to crack the space wolf over the head with, a swift yet hard boot to the solar plexes coming next that sent the space wolf toppling... "HEANU" but the complaint from the wolf never finished as makua had already snapped his arm back on and latched onto the legs of the downed space wolf and began dragging him around in a circle.

"what in the ... that move isn't in the codex" exclaimed a ultra marine successor from the sons of gullman, the son only got laughed at in jest by a blood raven who sat behind him in the bleachers. 

"and why would you expect a lantern marine to follow the codex?" the scout had a point, and follow the codex makua did not...

makua built up speed, giving a swift kick to the side of the space wolf any time he tried to recover, he kept building speed as the quick dragging turned into a outright spin and the space wolf was no longer being drug across the ground in a blatant show of humiliation, but now being spun through the air as the lantern marine spun on his heels before with one sudden moment in time, makua released....

the space wolf was hurled through the air by makua, flying high into the air before crashing down with a harsh crash only to screech to a stop. staggering to his feet the space wolf turned round only to see makua in a bull rush. the wolf expected makua to try the same trick, leaping through the air to land a flying kick... so that's what the wolf prepared for. "your blatant disregard for the codex will not save you now!" he spat, moments later it wasn't makua's feet that collided with his chest, or his hands in this case which were outstretched in a way that would allow him to catch and deflect a flying body. instead makua slammed into him with the brunt of his shoulder, preforming a full boar tackle, though makua didn't make a dive, he simply slammed into him and kept running, intent to push the space wolf back.

to the wolf's credit, he was only shoved back so much, his quick reflexes helping him avoid most of the brunt damage from the shoulder charge. at which point he promptly gave makua his own set of blows to deal with. but makua had but one seeming goal in all of this, to kick the shit out of the space wolf no matter what. and like all lantern marines, he was one hell of a dirty fighter.

roaring out with what sounded like computerized screeching sounds that were oscillating, makua bellowed at the space wolf's head, essentially giving the helmet's machine spirit a direct order to... as makua put it "take a nap". this overtly shut off the helmet's video receptors and rendered the marine blind as a proverbial bat. blind he may be, it didn't take eyes to feel makua's hardened metal fist slamming into the front of the helmet and knocking the marine flat on his ass. 


the space wolf ripped off his helmet, leaping up to confront makua once more... and for once, makua had the decency to do the same, he removed his own helm and threw it to the side as he locked combat with the space wolf once more....


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Severus was sparring against a group of servitors in the practice cages. Fully armed and armoured this time; he wanted no chance of being caught unprepared again. His cerulean form stood like a mountain against the pallid, withered forms of the combat servitors. They swarmed around him, saws and blades seeking to spill his post-human blood. The Ultramarine had no intention of allowing that to happen however. Taking up defensive pattern Aquila; a technique taught at the Agelsius barracks Severus stood his ground, deflecting away the machine creature’s attacks and launching counters of his own. It was important he though given the possibility of encountering orks again to focus on practising fighting when heavily outnumbered and surrounded by a mob of foes intent on peeling him out of his armour. 

Severus looked back on the repelled boarding action with both pride and shame. While the greenskin attack was repelled and it was Severus himself who had struck the final blow to the warboss he had behaved in a manner unbecoming for a Ultramarine and almost got himself killed for his disregard of the code and own pride. It was a haunting slip, a sign of the small steps one could take into barbarism like the Mortificators or Space Wolves found themselves in. Still a small part of him whispered, almost ignored, how good it felt to do as he willed, to stride into combat with no regard for his brothers of her personal safety like some barbarian hero. Severus ignored the thought, his strikes against the servitors growing harder and faster as a frown set behind his visor. 

Soon done with the training Severus deactivated the murderous servitors and the gate of the cage swung open as the servitors rattled back into their alcoves. Stepping out he pulled his helm from his head and took a deep breath. Stale shipboard air assailed him, his enhanced senses picking out the various scents tingling the air. Sweat, oil, blood and cordite laced the air; things the Imperium was built upon Severus thought wryly. 

As he made his way across the training hall, filled with active astartes, he heard the boastful roar of a Space Wolf, the warrior daring anyone to face him. Severus had half a mind to take him up on his over, Space wolf’s could stand to be humbled he had found, but before he could another did so. Makua, the Techmarine and Latern Marine; twice ostracized from the majority of his brothers, answered the wolf’s challenge. Severus cocked his head in surprise. He had engaged little with the strange marine, finding him too distant from his own chapter’s values. He had seen him carried bodily from the hanger area suffering grievous wounds however and it would be interesting to see how he fought now. 

His interest piqued the Ultramarine made his way to the small crowd watching the developing fight. He was surprised by what he saw; Makua’s fighting style was unorthodox to say the least. He initiated the brawl, for that was all it could be with fighting like that, with a flying kick to the Space Wolf’s back. It was a ludicrous move that should never have worked, losing your balance and stability in a fight and committing to one irreversible action was a basic error of hand to hand combat. He was lucky though Severus that the Wolf’s famed senses had failed to detect him. 

As the fight progressed and Makua’s techniques grew increasingly unorthodox one of Severus’ brothers, a staunch Ultramarine by the name of Martius could no longer restrain himself and called out that the Latern Marine’s actions were to be found nowhere in the codex. Severus was not the least surprised from what he had heard of their strange chapter, but was somewhat appalled to see it in action. Perhaps if they did follow the codex their home system would not be so ravaged by Tyranid depredations, his own chapter after all had fought off hive Fleet Behemoth. Indeed that war was still fresh in Severus mind, it was after all why he was a member of the deathwatch at all.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Kneeling in the chapel of the Splintered star, Delos prayed for the soul of his fellow deathwatch brother Jorik. After the warboss had lay slain, the orks had broken, and they had slaughtered the rest where they stood. Sighing, Delos tapped his fist to the center of his chest, silently saluting Jorik for the last time. Standing, he made the sign of the Aquila, and left the chapel, nodding to those that remained there. 

As he walked the halls of Splintered Star, he made his way to the training cages. Walking in he nodded to Severus, and turned, seeing Makua engaged in a knock down drag out brawl with a space wolf. Seeing the way the pair fought, savage blow after savage blow being traded, an Ultramarine called out to Makua, mentioning his fighting not being codex approved. Delos chuckled at the blood ravens response, watching as the pair lost their helmets and squared off with each other.

Shaking his head and smiling, Delos walked into a training cage. Sparring with his brothers was not something he did often, but after losing one of their own in the battle for the hangar, Delos needed a good fight. " Are there any that wish to spar? " he bellowed to the marines present, patiently waiting for a worthy opponent to fight.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Feeling more comfortable in his armor, his force halberd at hand, Lutran sat in the training halls watching the Marine's of the Deathwatch sparring. He watched stoicly as Makua and the Space Wolf clashed once more. He couldn't help but hope that the Lantern Marine should win the sparring match. He knew there was a ferocity of spirit in his friend. His stance on the codex withstanding, the techmarine was a brave warrior, dedicated to persuing and destroying the enemies of the Emperor in his own way. 

Standing, he walked to the far side of the room, the other members of the Deathwatch giving the Librarian a wide bearth. He was used to this reaction, 200 years worth of sideways glances and unconcious distance, was something one of the Librarium learned to accept. His brethren respected him, trusted in his abilities, but the bonds of brotherhood they enjoyed amongst themselves, something that was typically denied to him. He came to a hatchway, punched in several commands on the pad next to the door, and punched the activation button. Walking through the doorway, he entered what was the perfect recreation of the hallways of a space hulk. Broken and torn wires hanging and sparking. Down the hallway a puddle of fluid, collecting under a dripping pipe, the sound of the dripping substance echoing down the hall. He reached out the warp, feeling his power enter him, he charged into the simulation. 

Ahead of him a chittering shrieking sound reverberated through the hall, and from a branching corridor to his left a broodlord, a vicious predator came at him, hand over hand, crawling down the ceiling, inhuman speed and power vibrating in ever corded muscle. Twirling his halberd so that the butt of it rested underneath his arm, he smiled, his eyes glowing, power radiating out from him, and he beckoned for the beast to come. The challenge of its presence filling him with purpose.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Inquisitor Aurio had no idea where the Orks had come from, but if he had hazard a guess, it would be from the nearest planet, Tyros Gamma. If they weren't there though, it wouldn't be long before they did get there. The ship that had been carrying the Warboss-lead Orks had been destroyed by the main guns of the _Splintered Star_, but the Inquisitor had to plan for the appearance of more greenskins. It would be unlikely of course, that there was only that band of xenos operating in the area. No, there would be more Orks.

Glancing up at the cameras attached to each room, he watched the members of the Deathwatch that he had under his command battle each other in the practice rooms. After a moments pause, he remembered that Jorik of the Space Wolves had been felled in the defence of the ship. His body would have to be returned to his chapter, for the Inquisitor knew what fuss the sons of Russ would kick off if they could not reclaim their progenitor's geneseed. 

"You, Astropath."

"Yes, my Lord?"

+++

Makua: Continue with your fight against the Space Wolf, and after you have beaten it, how do you respond to the taunts that have been thrown your way by the Ultramarine? 

Severus: Whilst you are watching Makua fight the Space Wolf, you are distracted by the approach of a Mortifactor Space Marine, who challenges you to an honour duel. How do you react, and do you respond to the Mortifactor's challenge? 

(Note that the Red below is not a Moderator edit. If anyone has any issues about me using red pm me. I am only using it as the Chapter that Delos belongs to is the Blood Angels).

Delos: You are pleased to relieve that a Raven Guard Space Marine answers your challenge, and together you both partake in an Honour Duel. You must battle the Raven Guard, whose name is Korsor, but do not defeat him in this update).

Lutran: You must defeat the Broodlord in this update, but don't take it down too easily though, and make sure you keep the use of your psykery to minimal, you want to conserve them as there is a tougher task to come. 

As usual, you have until the following Sunday to get your post ready.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Standing in the training cage, the giant chaplain began to wonder if any would take up his challenge, until a Marine from the Raven Guard entered the cage. _" I am Korsor, and I accept your challenge Chaplain." _ he said , before unsheathing a pair of crackling lightning claws. Nodding to his opponent, Delos held his Crozius Arcanum at the ready, and the pair stood each waiting for the slightest movement from the other. Snarling, Korsor charged forward, lightning claws weaving a complex pattern in front of him.

The black clad warriors clashed in the center of the training cage, arcs of lightning showering from their power weapons as they collided, Korsor raining blow after blow as Delos parried, looking for an opening in his opponents attack. As Korsor over extended his attack slightly, Delos took full advantage, stepping inside Korsor's reach and swinging his Crozius at the Raven Guards head. Barely evading the blow, Korsor kicked out, the suddenness of the attack catching Delos by surprise. Catching the kick in the side of his breast plate, Delos stumbled slightly, before swinging his fist at Raven Guards face, the blow not quite hitting him, but still taking his helmet from his head. 

Stepping back from the Blood Angel, Korsor clashed his lightning claws together in anger at the loss of his helmet, before charging forward to engage Delos yet again.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The Beast launched itself at Lutran, a blur of sickly flesh and glittering carapace, but the Librarian was ready for it. Twirling his halberd down across his body, he batted away the flurry of strikes the thing launched at him with its many arms. With a grunt of effort and a vicious sneer, Lutran brought the butt of his halberd back across his body in a reverse strike, slamming the heavy butt of the weapon into the side of the Broodlords head with a sickening crunch, several of its wickedly sharp teeth clattering to the ground covered in viscous blood. 

The Broodlord recovered faster than Lutran had expected, and he barely dodged a thick clump of yellow mucus the thing spit at him. It struck the wall behind him and began to eat its way through the bulkhead. Moving with his dodge he punched the creature in the other side of the head, knocking it flat once more, more of its thick blood falling to the ground. Springing to its feet the beast rushed him, this time Lutran was unable to block all of its frenzied strikes, and its vicious claws raked down the front of his chest plate, almost penetrating through to the black carapace beneath. Pushing his halberd out horizontally in front of him, he flung the creature down the hallway and in a blur of motion drew his plasma pistol, took aim and fired. He hadn't given the beast enough credit, even injured and disoriented its speed was incredible and it blurred out of the way of his first shot. He fired three more times as the thing rocketed down the corridor at him, his final shot taking it right above the hip, knocking its feet out from under it. Bellowing Lutran rushed forward, twirled his halberd and stabbed the blade down into the Broodlord, its tip penetrating all the way down into the deck below the foul beast. It twisted and writhed, its head turning all the way around to glare at Lutran with feral hatred. With a sneer he funneled a small amount of the power coursing through him into his weapon, his eyes glowing with eldrich power. 

The beast roared, its back arching, as it fought the inevitable. Finally its eyes pulsed with blue light as Lutran's power snuffed its life force out. Pulling his blade from the creatures back, and flicking it to clear the blood, he shouldered the weapon. Lutran fingered the deep cleft in his armor and with a sigh he left the simulation thinking that he should ask Makua to tend to its repairs.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Makua was still locked in the heat of combat with the space wolf. the fighting continued until the two seemed to be locked in a grapple. "you can not win techmarine!" boasted the space wolf as he seemed to be pushing makua back in the fighting area. onlookers stayed silent as the space wolf seemed to be gaining a upper hand in strength, but makua's bag of tricks was not yet depleted. bracing one foot makua yanked hard to pull the space wolf closer in the grapple, and proceed to bash his head hard into the space wolf's own, but it was not just one headbutt the space wolf received, it was a onslaught. makua was banging his head into the space wolf's as one would bang their fist into a opponent's chest. needless to say this move was unexpected and the wolf was caught unprepared, expectantly for what happened next. 

yanking back hard makua ripped back with his arms and then sidestepped to the side, the arms of the space wolf still in the firm grip of the lantern marine as the space wolf lost his footing, something makua took full advantage of. realing back makua lifted the space marine fully off his feet and started to drag him backwards, moving in a sharp motion to keep the marine's feet from touching the ground at first. 

makua spun round, dragging the space wolf through the air. at first the space wolf's boots screeched across the ground for a moment before he was full long up in the air, makua spinning round like a top... the space wolf being spun round as if makua was a athlete preforming a hammer throw. he spun and spun and spun some more, his speed increasing with each passing moment... and just when you thought makua would continue the spinning, he jerked down for a moment and then released his grip on the space wolf, launching him through the air like a ball and chain, although the space wolf's flight pattern wasn't exactly as graceful. he went up, tumbled through the air like a crude and bilidgerant throwing star, and then crashed without any form of grace into the bleachers, crumpling much of the metal structure under hte impact. 

as the dust settled the space wolf did not emerge from the wreckage of the bleachers. "in the end wolf, it was a good fight while it lasted. the music of battle wasn't quite what i was hoping for but this song will have to do for now" the lantern marine noted as he walked towards his helmet that had been thrown to the ground just as the space wolf was pulled from the wreckage, not dead, just out cold. 

a ultra marine however had had enough, the pride he had in the codex demanded that he speak "That has got to be one of the most disgraceful battles if have ever seen! not one move you made was codex approved! not a single one! Had your chapter followed the codex mutant perhaps it would not be in such a disgraceful state!" the marine barked in insult to the lantern marine. 

makua just dawned his helmet, the glow of one eye directing towards the ultra marine. "you have the luxury of being able to follow the codex ultra marine. we do not..." 

"You Lie! your deceitful and dishonest ways of fighting are your chapter's undoing Mutant!" barked the marine again, loosing himself to his rage and anger. 

"perhaps you should speak with your librarian before you make judgements marine, if you seek the reason we do not follow the codex, perhaps you should ask about the battle of gebralter... " he replied, becoming somewhat annoyed with the ignorant bigot. 

"Bah! what could one of your pathetic disgraceful battles possibly have to teach a chapter who has never once broken from codex! a chapter as pure as ours! what say you mutant?!" makua was actually genuinely surprised it was just venom dripping from the marine's lips and not full fledged foam from the sound of the rage this marine held towards him

"then allow me to inlighten you brother. there was a time when the marines of the lantern chapter were devout followers of the codex. when we still faught off the heretics that we were created to drive out, when we still battled against orks, we were as staunch followers of the codex as the sons of gullman. everything was by the book, we never ventured from it's pages. our first chapter master saw to that. then came swarms. tyranids invaded our sub sector. and your chapter came to aid us. for fifty years we faught side by side with the members of your chapter trying to drive this unknown swarm of tyranids from our subsector. but they were not as menial, not as pathetic as those your chapter faught so long ago. yes they were tyranids... but they were not to be underestimated. we lost ground every day, we held to the codex, held to it true, held to it strong, but we lost ground every day. our numbers dwindled, and we could not hold the line. every time we used a codex approved formation, the tyranids countered it exactaly. every time we changed tactics as per the instructions of the codex, the bugs were a step ahead... already moving to counter us before we even thaught about changing tactics. we were right there with the veterans of the invasion of your home wold ultra marine. we were not paired with some lesser members of your chapter barely in their armor a day, we faught side by side, hand in hand with ultra marines who's memories of their home world all too fresh in their mind, many of them bore trophies from the incodent. then came the battle of gebralter, one of our dry docks orbiting our main forge world. we held to the codex... till the last man that stayed we held the codex true in our hearts and minds. but the bugs knew this, and acted in kind. every last ultra marine that had come to aid our chapter in it's time of need was slaughtered that day, in that one battle, thirty of your own brothers died holding to the codex, and we did as well. the initial battle cost us one hundred of our brothers... in a time where orks were flooding into the system as well from words of a good fight... beseached on all sides we held to the codex untill the day our first chapter master fell in battle fighting alongside the last ultra marine that came to aid us. you wish not to know the way they died, it would bring you no solice in your heart or mind brother. our chapter went nearly a quarter of a century without a chapter master... untill one man stepped up. the old king of one of the tribes to our home world stepped up to fill the roll, his name directly translated is the prince of bats. although bat also means darkness in our home tongue... this new chapter master did what needed to be done. he realized that the tyranids were using the codex against us... so he threw it away... and so began our new ways. thirty years after the loss of our forge world we take it back under the instruction, guidance, and leadership of our chapter master... we lost five hundred marines in the battle to retake our forge world, and even with their sacrifice it was not fully purged of their filth... it is only because we do what needs to be done, that we now start to push the tyranids out of our system after so many centuries of fighting them. they do not yield in battle, and neither shall we. we shall never give up, and we shall never surrender ultra marine. we will continue to fight and do what needs to be done, as if we are a great fire, because it is far better to burn out, than simply fade away."


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Delos: Korsor manages to recover, and seems to become ever more stronger in the attack, the Raven Guard members of the Deathwatch cheering him on. You must defeat the Raven Guard in this update.

Lutran: Suddenly, before you can recover, a Trygon bursts up into the simulation from the ground, roaring as it flexes its arms, preparing to attack you. Before it can however, another Librarian, a Prognosticator from the Silver Skulls Chapter appears in the simulation with you, introducing himself as Rovos. Together, you and Rovos must work to overcome the Trygon, but not in this update.

Severus: See the last update for more details.

Okurai: You find yourself in a jungle in the midst of a simulation, assigned with the task of taking out an Ork Nob without alerting the nearby Orks to your location. How do you take out the Nob? Bearing in mind, you have a Combat-Squad (5 Scouts) under your command, each with Sniper Rifles and one with a Missile Launcher, and each with Camo Cloaks. You also have a Camo Cloak for this task as well as your Scots.

Makua: You watch the Ultramarine recoil in shock along with some of his brothers, speechless. They hadn't expected that. One Ultramarine, Levos, an Assault Marine, refuses to believe that the teachings of Guilliman had ever let them down, and challenges you to another duel. This time though, you must overcome a Devastator from the Sons of Guilliman, Darmes, as well as Levos in order to get the respect of the marines from the other chapters. You have already won the respect of the few astartes who deviate from the Codex, such as the Space Wolf who you have just defeated.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lutran went through the door that he presumed was the exit to the simulation, only to find that he must have been twisted around and lost his bearings during the fight with the Broodlord. Were he had expected to find the training hall filled with sparring marines, he actually found himself in a large maintenance bay. The place was absolutely destroyed. Machinery and debris littered the floor. Support columns were bent and falling in on themselves. He was about to turn and make his way back through the hall to the exit when the whole room began to shake. With a horrifying squeal of twisting metal, the middle of the maintenance room floor exploded upwards and a monstrosity, the like of which he hadn't seen in a long time, came rocketing out of the newly formed hole. The Trygon stood almost three times his height, its long, sinuous, snake like body was covered in spines and spikes. Its elongated, armored head, ending in a gaping maw filled with razor sharp teeth, wicked mandibles flaring and vicious talons clacking as it made straight for him. 

With one smooth motion Lutran drew his plasma pistol and fired off shots as fast as the trigger would cycle while throwing himself sideways out of the things frenzied charge. Seven bolts of searing plasma found their marks, and even though the things shrieked out in rage, fury, and pain, the wounds seemed but an annoyance to it. Lutran opened himself up to the warp, feeling its power, and as he did he felt another presence in the room. With a bellw a Silver armored space marine charged into the maintenance bay, bolt pistol flaring as he challenged the beast. Lutran could feel the power coalescing around the librarian, who he now recognized as Rovos of the Silver Skulls, and with a roar his fellow Librarian sent a barrage of lightning bolts, rippling down his outstretched arms and into the Trygon's upper torso. The beast screamed, pain and primal fury bristling in every movement as it tried to retreat from Rovos' power. _ "Go Brother,"_ he bellowed as he sent another seearing bolt at the monster, his bolt pistol adding sharp booming thuds the the crackle of energy that surrounded him, _"Get to its rear flank, we will crush the beast between us."_ 

Lutran wasted no time and in the space of a breath he had moved around and behind the beast before it could register his motion. It screamed in frustration as the heavy spike on the end of its tail whistled harmlessly through the empty air where Lutran had just been standing. With a thought and an effort of will he sent a blast of cerulean flames into the creatures back, carapace melting, and fluids sizzling. The beast screamed in pain as the two librarians riddled in with fire, lighting, bolt, and plasma, fierce conviction flashing in each of their eyes, the fact that this was a simulation all but forgotten as they battled on.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

makua was giving himself some time to recover, or at least he was trying. two marines stood to opose him in his recount of his chapter's history. "you lie lantern, your words are false. the codex has never failed" growled a assault marine from the ultra marine chapter. a devastator from the sons of guilliman at his back appearing equally as upset about the story as the assault marine. 

"it is not my concern nore is it my care if you do not choose to like a retelling of history ultra marine. if you wish to dispute the story, check with your local chaplain and librarian, ask about the dark day i just mentioned... they wont like it either, but they'll at least acknowledge it..." he would reply as he adjusted his helmet on his head somewhat. though as he did he got a sword shoved in his chest as well as a shield

"you are a liar and a dishonorable scoundrel!" bellowed the devastator as he stepped forwards to shove the weapons in makua's grasp. "Defend yourself in the name of your honor!" he would roar. the ultra marine seemed amused by this note.

"wretched mutant spectacle that you are... your foul mutations, your wretched rituals and your blasphemous lies have no place here techmarine... you shall fight for your honor and the right to call yourself a member of deathwatch" challenged the ultra marine as if he had the authority to banish makua from service. makua however just started laughing

"oh i don't think i'll fight for my honor... don't think i'll fight for my chapter this time... the emperor perhaps, but for the most part i'm just going to fight right now because i personally want to pumble the two of you ignorant hive sludge farmers into the lower quarters of the scum infested shit holes that you two came from. never in my years have i met a ultra marine so disgraceful that he finds it necessary to make a insult based off of another chapter's mutations. assault marine of the ultra marines you're not even worthy enough to wear that armor of yours, if you cant take the truth you shouldn't have crawled out of your refuse hole on ultramar and gotten yourself noticed by a first generation chapter such as the ultra marines. the imperial guard maybe, the great chapter of the primarch guilliman? not so much" makua got just what he asked for there, a swift punch to the helmet from the ultra marine. the assault marine had lost his cool from makua's blatant and obvious goading... it was as if he wanted to fight the two at once...but the assault marine had realy lost it, and was proceeding to pummle makua into a wall.. literally


makua's back slammed hard into the back of a metalic wall at the side of the training hall, thumping hard into one of the simulator room's walls. the metalic fist of the ultra marine's gauntlet smashed into the helm of makua's new helmet, but makua didn't make any move to remove himself from this cornered position of his, he was up against a wall, a bad place to be by any follower of the codex, a move no codex marine would have ever allowed himself to be in, it was a place where the advantage was to the ultra marine trying to pummle him... or so it would seem. 

letting out a tribalistic roar that caused the ultra marine to stammer backwards, clutching the sides of his helmet and dropping his weapons, makua took full advantage and smashed the axe head like structure of his helmet's "head fin" into the ultra marine's helmet multiple times, banging his head into the ultra marine's face as hard as he could. the ultra marine screamed in either annoyance, pain, or a combination of the two as he fell back struggling to rip his helmet from his head.

a blood raven caught what makua had done and noted on it in the remains of the stands "lesson one my brothers... never assume a lantern marine will fight fair... they don't. lesson two, never wear your helmet when you're fighting a tech marine... especially one that's not going to fight fair in the first place" a few of his fellow brothers seemed confused, but the tech marine from the blood angel chapter explained

"makua issued a command to the ultra marine's helmet's machine spirit, he ordered it to display all channels of vox at beyond maximum volume to the point it would damage the speakers inside the helmet. he also cut off visuals from the helmet's eyes... a dirty trick, but one it'd expect from a lantern marine. the interesting part of this fight will be if the son of guilliman catches on to this and removes his helmet. though considering the lantern marine has a axe on his helmet, that may not be the safest idea" the blood angel described as makua slammed his foot down on the faceplate of the ultra marine as if he was preforming a devastating breaching kick. 

makua turned from the ultra marine only to be tackled by the son of guilliman, who despite seeing makua's roar, didn't think to take off his helmet. "HERESY!" he would bellow in ignorance... makua however let his back hit the ground before placing his boot on the marine's chest and flipping him over with a monkey flip. rolling backwards makua righted himself as the devastator smacked into the ground only to find a ultra marine's helmet flying at him. not caring about this in the least makua just let the thing hit him and fall to the ground... the ultra marine was back on his feet and charging makua, sword in one hand, shield in the other... 

makua once more defied the codex, which would have had him stand his ground... instead makua started walking, walking straight towards the oncoming assault marine before tossing his shield aside as if he didn't require it... not that this act stopped the charging ultra marine any.


----------

